# Mrs Krispy: Pregnancy Thread



## SamanthaGoosey

Hello guys!

So I'm going to keep updating the one on cat chat just for updates on her general well-being and how she's adjusting to life as a house cat, but this one shall be for updates on her pregnancy, labour, her kittens and the spay operation (kittens' too) in the right section 

To start us off, here's a video of her, this lasted over a period of 15 minutes and had to cut a few times because it was so long, but here she is in all her pregnant glory  (It's 7 minutes long so be warned!)

Mrs Krispy - YouTube

After doing all this she is now back on my bed relaxing with her eyes closed and her head up.

_*Note for the Newbies:* Mrs Krispy is a stray cat we've taken in when she was heavily pregnant and she'll be spayed as soon as possible, as well as her kittens. This forum does not support people letting their cats have accidental litters or backyard breeding, but we're here to help cats. If your cat is pregnant please don't kick her out onto the streets, as you can see from Mrs Krispy's story, always spay and neuter._


----------



## Hb-mini

Lovely! How gorgeous. Hasn't the little darling really landed on her paws. Look forward to keeping on top of this and reading what happens..


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Come on Mrs Krispy stop messing us about you stubborn mare


----------



## Kitty_pig

Awwww commented on the vid sooooo sweet x


----------



## MoggyBaby

How did the lovely lady get on at the vets? I didn't see any update but can I assume she didn't have a chip and that you are a wee happy household tonight?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

MoggyBaby said:


> How did the lovely lady get on at the vets? I didn't see any update but can I assume she didn't have a chip and that you are a wee happy household tonight?


We asked the vet and they said to leave her at home to not stress her and then we asked about using their microchip scanner but they said they couldn't lend it to us. So I think we'll still have to wait a bit longer, but WLBSH has offered to lend us her one to check for a chip  So sadly I have nothing to update on that at the moment! But hopefully we'll know some time soon, in the mean time we're still checking missing cat pages, just incase but nothing has come up yet!


----------



## MoggyBaby

SamanthaGoosey said:


> We asked the vet and they said to leave her at home to not stress her and then we asked about using their microchip scanner but they said they couldn't lend it to us. So I think we'll still have to wait a bit longer, but WLBSH has offered to lend us her one to check for a chip  So sadly I have nothing to update on that at the moment! But hopefully we'll know some time soon, in the mean time we're still checking missing cat pages, just incase but nothing has come up yet!


I can see the logic of the vet here but it would be good for you to know where you stand. It would be lovely to know that you are free to love her unreservedly. Hopefully WLBSH's scanner will be with you soon and you can put your mind at rest.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

MoggyBaby said:


> I can see the logic of the vet here but it would be good for you to know where you stand. It would be lovely to know that you are free to love her unreservedly. Hopefully WLBSH's scanner will be with you soon and you can put your mind at rest.


Yep, fingers crossed  once we know she's free to be a permanent member of the family she'll be getting the full works, personalised food bowl, pretty collar and tag, microchip, her own bed and toys. She's going to be spoiled  And if she's microchipped I'm going to do my best to help her owner


----------



## Lisa88

Wow, we are in the same boat. 
Difficult not to become attached to the big mumma's, soldiering on with their hefty tums!
Fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Lisa88 said:


> Wow, we are in the same boat.
> Difficult not to become attached to the big mumma's, soldiering on with their hefty tums!
> Fingers crossed for you both.


Fingers crossed for you and your little girl too 

Do you reckon you'll keep her after she gives birth and the kittens have gone to new homes? We're hoping to keep Mrs Krispy


----------



## Lisa88

I love the name, Mrs. Krispy! I guess you have absolutely no idea about her big day either?

We just started calling ours dribbles because as soon as you show her affection she dribbles! Initially I though I would just take her in and then hand her straight over to a charity, then I thought she could stay and have her kittens then I'd get her spayed and rehome her and now I'm falling for her. I'm such a sucker for a good rescue, "she found me", story! She's been a real little trooper! OH will take some talking round though!

You look like you've got quite a collection already!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Lisa88 said:


> I love the name, Mrs. Krispy! I guess you have absolutely no idea about her big day either?
> 
> We just started calling ours dribbles because as soon as you show her affection she dribbles! Initially I though I would just take her in and then hand her straight over to a charity, then I thought she could stay and have her kittens then I'd get her spayed and rehome her and now I'm falling for her. I'm such a sucker for a good rescue, "she found me", story! She's been a real little trooper! OH will take some talking round though!
> 
> You look like you've got quite a collection already!


Yeah, we're completely clueless, hoping it's soon though!

I love her name  my other cat (who lives with my mum) dribbles when she's happy too 

I was lucky because I was thinking about it but in that second the OH said "We should keep her, I love her!" So I have no idea how you're doing to convince your OH  you could always say, two cats is better than one, which is very true 

Yeah, I can see me and the OH ending up with a lot of animals and a lot of kids! Haha!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Okay guys so Friday & Saturday Mrs Krispy ate 6 tins (85g per tin) of food.
Yesterday she ate 3 tins of food.
And today she has eaten 1 and a half.

Definite decrease in consumption! Also she's been grooming her genitals and stomach more frequently today as well as the kittens being more active in her stomach.

Hopefully they'll come tomorrow, but we'll see


----------



## cats galore

any change sam? i couldn't sleep so thought i would on all these pregnant cats to see how they are doing


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Nope, she's paced around for a bit and is now chilling on our bed


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Only eaten 2 (85g) tins today, really hating being alone and not sleeping as much as she has done since we found her, attempting to play quite a bit. Also she keeps on stopping mid-walk to lick her genitals or legs.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

She barely slept last night and considering me and the OH are sharing a room with, we didn't get much sleep either! 

Rearranged her box because she lost interest, put it on its side to create more privacy for her and she loves it which is great  there's no labour signs but at this point I'm not guessing anything until I see the first contraction! Back to work tomorrow so I'm prepping the OH


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> She barely slept last night and considering me and the OH are sharing a room with, we didn't get much sleep either!
> 
> Rearranged her box because she lost interest, put it on its side to create more privacy for her and she loves it which is great  there's no labour signs but at this point I'm not guessing anything until I see the first contraction! Back to work tomorrow so I'm prepping the OH


C,mon lady!!!! :mad5:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Her tummy is extremely hard now so booked the next week off from work, I'm guessing she'll have them next Thursday, just a guess


----------



## lynnenagle

My sophie is the same today. She's been bouncing about everywhere lol her belly is rather small 2... Think i'd be doubting she was pregnant at all if i hadn't seen them moving.
Maybe they're both due small litters


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Yeah, I agree! Although the way she's eating, you'd think she had 10 in there


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

No major updates just...

She has very dry nipples, very affectionate today and hates being away from us, eating like normal, hard belly and her belly is a lot bigger than it was when she came to us over a week ago. Wish I could post pics, but can't yet  she's so much bigger though!

I'm guessing her due date is next Thursday


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Seriously feeling for her today 

She's obviously uncomfortable, she lies down on her tummy now to give her legs a rest and whenever she's stood up and I put my hand under her tummy she puts all her weight on my hand  poor little lady!

She had diarrhea at; 3am, 8:30am, 12pm, 3:30pm. And is constantly licking her genitals and stomach. Think she has finally decided upon her nesting spot, the bottom layer of the cat tree so the toddlers aren't happy that they can't use it now, but they'll get over it  The playpen arrived today and we got a small one but it's huuuge! The kittens will love it! Just wish right now that I could take the strain off her, been giving her lots of strokes and attention but I don't feel like it's enough!


----------



## cats galore

oh poor Mrs Krispy - not long now and this part of it will be over. the hard work for you will begin then Sam. once they are running around life becomes hectic


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

cats galore said:


> oh poor Mrs Krispy - not long now and this part of it will be over. the hard work for you will begin then Sam. once they are running around life becomes hectic


It's going to be an interesting 3 months with them  not to mention the amount of pictures I'll take of them! You guys are going to experience it all with me


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Her tummy is extremely hard now so booked the next week off from work, *I'm guessing she'll have them next Thursday, just a guess *


You might have been right on in your guess! :thumbup:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> You might have been right on in your guess! :thumbup:


Just found out I'm in work tomorrow and can't get out of it, luckily I have been telling the OH everything you guys have taught me and I've told him to come on here if she does go in to labour and you can talk him through it  But knowing Mrs K, she'll give birth on derby day and during the game I've been waiting for all season, I'll be at home cutting cords haha!


----------



## cats galore

SamanthaGoosey said:


> It's going to be an interesting 3 months with them  not to mention the amount of pictures I'll take of them! You guys are going to experience it all with me


we certainly don't mind doing that. we love our kitten fix each day and believe me, you will definitely have your camera out at the ready all the time. i certainly did with tabithas kittens and i still have it out at the ready now. they are nearly 7 months old now and it has simply flown by


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Just found out I'm in work tomorrow and can't get out of it, luckily I have been telling the OH everything you guys have taught me and I've told him to come on here if she does go in to labour and you can talk him through it  But knowing Mrs K, she'll give birth on derby day and during the game I've been waiting for all season, I'll be at home cutting cords haha!


How are you possibly going to get any work done if she goes into labour tomorrow? :hand:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> How are you possibly going to get any work done if she goes into labour tomorrow? :hand:


I know! Might beg my manager to let me come home if she goes into labour  she's an animal lover so we'll see


----------



## Lisa88

Dribbles had diarrhoea in the last 24 hours before labour! Doesn't every little sign (no matter how disgusting!) feel like a step closer. Everything crossed for you. Just hopefully not whilst you're at work! xx


----------



## tigerboo

Hi sam hows miss krispy doing?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

tigerboo said:


> Hi sam hows miss krispy doing?


She's in a very playful mood now  but no labour signs


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Just had an even more watery poo, she's just chilling a bit now.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Knock Knock
Who's there?
OPEN THE DOOR AND YOU'LL FIND OUT. It's SAMMY  :lol:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Knock Knock
> Who's there?
> OPEN THE DOOR AND YOU'LL FIND OUT. It's SAMMY  :lol:


You mean it's some crazy lady


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> You mean it's some crazy lady


Just waiting for a certain cat to hurry up and give auntie sam some good news


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Just waiting for a certain cat to hurry up and give auntie sam some good news


Just created the most amazing nesting spot for her, even I would sleep in there! Really hope it's tonight, but you never know with Mrs K


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Just created the most amazing nesting spot for her, even I would sleep in there! Really hope it's tonight, but you never know with Mrs K


Oi Oi I better get some photo's on fb


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Oi Oi I better get some photo's on fb


I will do tomorrow if she's not had them  trying to get her comfy in there, she's scent marking it which is a good sign, so we'll see


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I will do tomorrow if she's not had them  trying to get her comfy in there, she's scent marking it which is a good sign, so we'll see


Well that's a good sign. Fingers crossed she gives birth tonight. Sick of waiting


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Well that's a good sign. Fingers crossed she gives birth tonight. Sick of waiting


The thing is, she's very vocal and will often respond with a meow if I say something and look at her. Obviously since yesterday she hasn't shut up, which is why we feel it's close too but I say to her "Meow once if you're not having the babies today and meow twice if you are having them today" and she just stares at me blankly 

But she always responds when I ask her whether she wants chicken or rabbit for her breakfast! Cheeky lady!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> The thing is, she's very vocal and will often respond with a meow if I say something and look at her. Obviously since yesterday she hasn't shut up, which is why we feel it's close too but I say to her "Meow once if you're not having the babies today and meow twice if you are having them today" and she just stares at me blankly
> 
> But she always responds when I ask her whether she wants chicken or rabbit for her breakfast! Cheeky lady!


''I'm giving nothing away - meow''  :lol:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YorkshireMuppet said:


> ''I'm giving nothing away - meow''  :lol:


She's so funny  just sat next to me now, she looks very relaxed which is good, felt bad for her earlier today


----------



## Toby Tyler

Another crazy old cat lady checking in  

If it's tomorrow you can always develop a sudden illness. *cough cough* but no doubt you have already shown your hand, 

And excuse me but I don't mind if I do help myself to some coffee with Bailey's. It could be a long night ahead :biggrin5:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Another crazy old cat lady checking in
> 
> If it's tomorrow you can always develop a sudden illness. *cough cough* but no doubt you have already shown your hand,
> 
> And excuse me but I don't mind if I do help myself to some coffee with Bailey's. It could be a long night ahead :biggrin5:


We'll see if she buys it  I work for a stationary store and as it's half term, most of the university students have gone home, so it's completely dead in work lately. Hopefully she'll give in if something does happen 

Don't get YM started on coffee  although... I may get the OH to make me a hot chocolate


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Another crazy old cat lady checking in
> 
> If it's tomorrow you can always develop a sudden illness. *cough cough* but no doubt you have already shown your hand,
> 
> And excuse me but I don't mind if I do help myself to some *coffee* with Bailey's. It could be a long night ahead :biggrin5:


TT, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!!!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Was just sat here with Mrs K and she could see I was a bit upset and came over immediately and put her head and paws on my hands  she's so cute  Which then got me thinking... How much do their genetics affect personality? It'd be lovely if she had a little litter of mini Mrs K's as she's a wonderful cat! But as far as I know, it's usually nurture over nature for a moggy's personality


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> ... How much do their genetics affect personality? It'd be lovely if she had a little litter of mini Mrs K's as she's a wonderful cat! But as far as I know, it's usually nurture over nature for a moggy's personality


That's a difficult question. Personally I believe if they are socialized early, handled, exposed to a lot of situations like noise and household goings on, well behaved children, etc. they will turn into well adjusted cats with wonderful purrrrsonalities.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> That's a difficult question. Personally I believe if they are socialized early, handled, exposed to a lot of situations like noise and household goings on, well behaved children, etc. they will turn into well adjusted cats with wonderful purrrrsonalities.


That's what I thought  going to try and give them the best possible upbringing like they are my own children  Mrs K is snoozing away in her nest, don't think it'll be tonight so I can sleep easy


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Off to bed now guys, will be at work from 11-5. So if I come on, it'll be the OH and he'll be needing your help 

Think we'll have a quiet night with Mrs K, she's very quietly just relaxing in the nest, keeping us guessing - again!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Hopefully it will be a quiet night and you can get a bit of work done and then come home early tomorrow. Night


----------



## spotty cats

The male is meant to have quite an influence on kitten personalities. Many breeders told me early on that the boys temperament was paramount. 
Have only used smoochy boys, and the boy I own is a sook, along with the girls having great temperaments. 

How they are raised will also play a part, any kitten raised alone in a back shed won't be human friendly like a kitten raised under foot is. 

I see lots of my girls personality in their kittens as well, even when they've not raised their litter the kittens still picked up their little habits. 

You may also find that Mrs Krispy's personality isn't quite how it is now, pregnant girls are often overly friendly.


----------



## Ingrid25

Come on Mrs Krispy!!!!!
Dont keep us waiting too long!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Thanks SC  Yeah, I know that's a real possibility but, fingers crossed she doesn't change much! 

I know Ingrid! Still no babies this morning, just more diarrhea


----------



## Ingrid25

Come on
Come on
Come on

GO MRS KRISPY!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Welcome to Mrs. K's thread Sam's OH! Hope you won't actually need us but _just in case_ she decides to pop while mummy is at work.

Can we offer you a beverage? Coffee or tea? Perhaps something a bit stronger?

Now just keep an eye on Mrs. Krispy and let us know if you have any worries at all.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Sammy's Cafe's always open :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler

Awww, hun just heard about your beloved Alfie  So very sorry and sad. 

Please accept my deepest condolences at this difficult time. Hugs from America. 

We are all here to support you, check in with Mrs. Krispy when you are able. 

Run free at dear Alfie, you were dearly loved on this earth.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Just wanted to let you guys know that there's been no changes, she's still having watery poos though, it's been about 40 hours now since the diarrhea started so I'm a little concerned. A part of me wishes she'd just go into labour right now to distract me.


----------



## Lisa88

I really feel for you both, it's unbearable! Come on Mrs.Krispy!!


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Just wanted to let you guys know that there's been no changes, she's still having watery poos though, it's been about 40 hours now since the diarrhea started so I'm a little concerned. A part of me wishes she'd just go into labour right now to distract me.


Remember we're here if you need a shoulder.

Do you have any Pro Kaolin?, (I think that's what it's called?).

How does her bum look?

Take care of yourself too hun.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Remember we're here if you need a shoulder.
> 
> Do you have any Pro Kaolin?, (I think that's what it's called?).
> 
> How does her bum look?
> 
> Take care of yourself too hun.


I know, really appreciate it, thank you!

Don't have any of that, might be available at my vets though?

Her bum looks fine, no redness or swelling, just her normal bum really.

I did manage to take a nap though and the OH said she woke up from her nap started growling and pacing around the room then went back to sleep after a while, think it may have just been a bad dream but I don't know. I know they get agitated nearer the time like anybody would really, but I doesn't really fit in the situation


----------



## Toby Tyler

Yes, your vet should have it, it's called pro-Kolin

Protexin Pro-Kolin 30ml


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes, your vet should have it, it's called pro-Kolin
> 
> Protexin Pro-Kolin 30ml


Thanks TT, will sort that out for her. Just glad she's eating and drinking normally still, it's not nice hearing it come out and I bet she's very uncomfortable with it.


----------



## Cosmills

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I know, really appreciate it, thank you!
> 
> Don't have any of that, might be available at my vets though?
> 
> Her bum looks fine, no redness or swelling, just her normal bum really.
> 
> I did manage to take a nap though and the OH said she woke up from her nap started growling and pacing around the room then went back to sleep after a while, think it may have just been a bad dream but I don't know. I know they get agitated nearer the time like anybody would really, but I doesn't really fit in the situation


Sam... CC said to use kolin from the chemist but without the mohine as my lots have had runny bums , not sure on the dosage tho, as she never came back to me, but she has had her hands full and unwell ..


----------



## Guest

I think it is no more than 5mls per day.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Cosmills said:


> Sam... CC said to use kolin from the chemist but without the mohine as my lots have had runny bums , not sure on the dosage tho, as she never came back to me, but she has had her hands full and unwell ..


Thanks for letting me know, she PM'd me and told me the dosage too, will let you know if it clears it up, fingers crossed!

Is a runny bum a common pregnancy problem then?


----------



## Cosmills

Fiji444 said:


> I think it is no more than 5mls per day.


Sounds about right ... Worth a try I guess ...


----------



## Cosmills

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Thanks for letting me know, she PM'd me and told me the dosage too, will let you know if it clears it up, fingers crossed!
> 
> Is a runny bum a common pregnancy problem then?


Wot was the dosage Sam?... From wot I have heard and read yes never experienced myself , But they say its a natural clear out which can happen one to two days before labour begins ... How long has she been like it now


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Cosmills said:


> Wot was the dosage Sam?... From wot I have heard and read yes never experienced myself , But they say its a natural clear out which can happen one to two days before labour begins ... How long has she been like it now


CC said 5mls, twice a day if needed but she usually gives hers just one dose a day and it clears up right away. So going to try 5mls a day and if it doesn't work in a few days, I'll up the dosage, what do you reckon?

She's been like this now since Tuesday night, first one was 3am and the most recent one was a few hours ago. Each of them as watery as the last


----------



## Cosmills

SamanthaGoosey said:


> CC said 5mls, twice a day if needed but she usually gives hers just one dose a day and it clears up right away. So going to try 5mls a day and if it doesn't work in a few days, I'll up the dosage, what do you reckon?
> 
> She's been like this now since Tuesday night, first one was 3am and the most recent one was a few hours ago. Each of them as watery as the last


Poor baby girl, yeah try 5mls and hopefully it works, Guessing she is on a bland diet ... Just don't want to overload her with being pregnant .. How many days do you think she had left Sam


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Cosmills said:


> Poor baby girl, yeah try 5mls and hopefully it works, Guessing she is on a bland diet ... Just don't want to overload her with being pregnant .. How many days do you think she had left Sam


I'm not sure really, I guessed today last week, but no signs. Just wish I could know her mating date, at least it'll give me a rough guide. Feel completely in the dark, I think she's liking keeping me guessing


----------



## Firedog

By the time Mrs Krispy has her kittens i am going to be totally grey.I am waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler

How are you holding up Sam?


----------



## Cosmills

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I'm not sure really, I guessed today last week, but no signs. Just wish I could know her mating date, at least it'll give me a rough guide. Feel completely in the dark, I think she's liking keeping me guessing


Little minx lol... If she is still has a runny bum on Saturday morning , ring the vets, could be a bacteria infection. Don't want her poorly with babas due ... Keep us posted hunni ... Sorry to hear about Alfie... Sending massive hugs.. Going to say night... Ruby kept us all awake last night calling from the roof tops lol.... Get some rest too you will be no good to her if your knacked .. Laters xxx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> How are you holding up Sam?


Keeping it together, thanks; the OH has been a star and we've been talking about our memories of him. Alfie was like our baby, he'd often cry outside my bedroom door when I still lived at home, when the OH came over because he wanted to get in and then he'd squish himself right between us  The cats have been great helps too, giving us lots of cuddles and affection.



Cosmills said:


> Little minx lol... If she is still has a runny bum on Saturday morning , ring the vets, could be a bacteria infection. Don't want her poorly with babas due ... Keep us posted hunni ... Sorry to hear about Alfie... Sending massive hugs.. Going to say night... Ruby kept us all awake last night calling from the roof tops lol.... Get some rest too you will be no good to her if your knacked .. Laters xxx


Thank you, I will do, really appreciate your help!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Just managed to get a drop of milk out of Mrs K's nipples for the first time - but haven't checked for a few days. But at least we have a definite sign now and it could be anywhere between now and 4 days right? Unbelievably glad we have a definite sign that she's close!


----------



## Treaclesmum

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Just managed to get a drop of milk out of Mrs K's nipples for the first time - but haven't checked for a few days. But at least we have a definite sign now and it could be anywhere between now and 4 days right? Unbelievably glad we have a definite sign that she's close!


Great news! 

Sounds like not long now! 

Maybe Alfie has told the little ones to come quickly so they can bring you some comfort xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Treaclesmum said:


> Great news!
> 
> Sounds like not long now!
> 
> Maybe Alfie has told the little ones to come quickly so they can bring you some comfort xx


Hopefully! Thank you, that's such a sweet thought


----------



## cats galore

i was always told that as one leaves this earth another arrives. i'm sure you will find a special little kitty in this litter that will help you get through this awful time you are having. maybe Alfie's spirit will guide you to this 'new little life' that will bring you so much happiness


----------



## Firedog

cats galore said:


> i was always told that as one leaves this earth another arrives. i'm sure you will find a special little kitty in this litter that will help you get through this awful time you are having. maybe Alfie's spirit will guide you to this 'new little life' that will bring you so much happiness


I had thought this myself.I haven't said anything because i don't really know anyone here and i was worried that it might sound offensive but you have worded it beautifully.


----------



## cats galore

Firedog said:


> I had thought this myself.I haven't said anything because i don't really know anyone here and i was worried that it might sound offensive but you have worded it beautifully.


believe me it took a while of sitting here thinking how to word it without meaning to upset Sam before i decided what to type. i am convinced though through my own experiences that the spirit lives on in someway


----------



## Ingrid25

Any more news or changes?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Last update I got was that Mrs K was lactating


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

cats galore said:


> i was always told that as one leaves this earth another arrives. i'm sure you will find a special little kitty in this litter that will help you get through this awful time you are having. maybe Alfie's spirit will guide you to this 'new little life' that will bring you so much happiness


That's extremely lovely CG, thank you.

Had a very weird night last night, didn't sleep until the early hours of the morning, I eventually slept after I could feel this weight on my tummy, like a cat lying on it, think it may have been Alfie giving me some comfort so I can sleep, as he always slept there when I lived at home, my bed was like his bed  Went out like a light after that 

No changes for Mrs K, she slept peacefully in her nest last night, and this morning she's feeling very affectionate. In two minds about what to do today as it's mine and the OH's 6 year anniversary. She's so unpredictable, bless her


----------



## Jiskefet

cats galore said:


> i was always told that as one leaves this earth another arrives. i'm sure you will find a special little kitty in this litter that will help you get through this awful time you are having. maybe Alfie's spirit will guide you to this 'new little life' that will bring you so much happiness


I am sure he will....
Though there is no saying how subtle he may be about it.
When Jiskefet died, he was literally shouting out to me, I actually heard a voice in my head telling me where to go and when to go there, the very moment I buried my poor Jissy. He knew I did not consider 'replacing' him at all, I did not want another cat, but the cat he told me to collect needed comforting and reassurance as much as I did, so Jiskefet simply overruled me.

But Spetter took his time. He sent me a boy that was born on or around the day of his death, but he didn't cross my path untill 2½ years later....
Though my adopting Gaudi may have been a joint action of Jiskefet and Spetter, and maybe even Daisy, together..... They knew he was only here for a short time and needed someone who would let him go when _he_ was ready to, not a moment too soon or too late...

If and when Alfie sends a cat on your path in honour of his memory, and to remind you there is always room in your heart for another cat, however much you love the ones you lost and the ones still with you, you will know....

Cats are such spiritual beings....
He will find a way to tell you.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Jiskefet said:


> I am sure he will....
> Though there is no saying how subtle he may be about it.
> When Jiskefet died, he was literally shouting out to me, I actually heard a voice in my head telling me where to go and when to go there, the very moment I buried my poor Jissy. He knew I did not consider 'replacing' him at all, I did not want another cat, but the cat he told me to collect needed comforting and reassurance as much as I did, so Jiskefet simply overruled me.
> 
> But Spetter took his time. He sent me a boy that was born on or around the day of his death, but he didn't cross my path untill 2½ years later....
> Though my adopting Gaudi may have been a joint action of Jiskefet and Spetter, and maybe even Daisy, together..... They knew he was only here for a short time and needed someone who would let him go when _he_ was ready to, not a moment too soon or too late...
> 
> If and when Alfie sends a cat on your path in honour of his memory, and to remind you there is always room in your heart for another cat, however much you love the ones you lost and the ones still with you, you will know....
> 
> Cats are such spiritual beings....
> He will find a way to tell you.


Thank you Jiskefet, that's extremely comforting. Alfie was very subtle, so when the time comes, I think he'll make it very obvious for us


----------



## we love bsh's

Not the same but a bit similar when we lost our baby at 4 months old,3 days after his death I found out I was pregnant again,it was weird but put a smile on my face.

Sadly I lost the pregnancy stress I think but since had 3 more little devils


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

we love bsh's said:


> Not the same but a bit similar when we lost our baby at 4 months old,3 days after his death I found out I was pregnant again,it was weird but put a smile on my face.
> 
> Sadly I lost the pregnancy stress I think but since had 3 more little devils


Bet you feel so blessed now with your three children  the world does have a wonderful way of balancing itself out. I still get to see Alfie's mum all the time and I have 3 lovely cats living here with me, so in that sense, I'm very lucky

Don't think Mrs K will have her kittens today though, she's too busy trying to play, but she can only do so much with that big tummy of hers. But just in case she decides to surprise us, we're having a meal in tonight, few movies, a very quiet occasion


----------



## Jansheff

We lost 14 year old Jimmy to CRF on the 18th December (ten years ago). We spent a miserable Christmas and some weeks later called at the RSPCA 'just for a look round'. We found Raffles - my daughter - then 7 - saw him first. We reserved him and had to go back a few days later to collect him. 

Amongst the paperwork they gave the date he had been taken in by the RSPCA ....... 18th December. It felt as though Jimmy's last act had been to choose him for us or to send him somewhere he would be found by us. 

I hope you will also find comfort like we did.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Jansheff said:


> We lost 14 year old Jimmy to CRF on the 18th December (ten years ago). We spent a miserable Christmas and some weeks later called at the RSPCA 'just for a look round'. We found Raffles - my daughter - then 7 - saw him first. We reserved him and had to go back a few days later to collect him.
> 
> Amongst the paperwork they gave the date he had been taken in by the RSPCA ....... 18th December. It felt as though Jimmy's last act had been to choose him for us or to send him somewhere he would be found by us.
> 
> I hope you will also find comfort like we did.


That's lovely, thank you Jansheff  I hope we find comfort like you did too


----------



## Toby Tyler

Rufus was born on the day Toby turned ill, May 4 2012. Toby crossed sadly exactly two weeks later. I did not realize until after I had my Rufus the dates coinciding.


----------



## danniandnala

How ya doing hun..how's Mrs krispy xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

danniandnala said:


> How ya doing hun..how's Mrs krispy xx


Just finished watching a movie with the OH then spoke to my mum for a while about our memories of Alfie which was nice, Mrs K has just slept and eaten most of the day, no labour signs whatsoever. We're starting to think she's _choosing_ not to give birth? Is that even possible?


----------



## Toby Tyler

Nope, just choosing when she's good and ready.  How's the diarrhea?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Nope, just choosing when she's good and ready.  How's the diarrhea?


Yeah, maybe the babies just need some extra baking time like Tiger's 7 did! She hasn't pooped since this morning and that was diarrhea, but since then there's just been wees, but will let you know when she does do another poop. You can't even tell she's had diarrhea or even pregnant, she runs around like a racehorse making little chirrup sounds!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Any guesses on how many? Happy Anniversary BTW


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Any guesses on how many? Happy Anniversary BTW


Thank you!

Well considering her extra baking time and her stomach size, I'm guessing either 3 or 4 now. I've been trying to get a good picture of her, as now she looks like a whale, for you all but she's so hard to photograph! We've asked her for a range of colours and patterns but they're most likely going to be black and black and white bicolour, like their mummy

What do you guys think? Obviously it'll have to be a wild guess, but she's pretty big, not as big as the other litters we've had on here recently though


----------



## Ingrid25

even though I don't know how big she is, I'm going to have a random guess and say 5


----------



## Treaclesmum

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Well considering her extra baking time and her stomach size, I'm guessing either 3 or 4 now. I've been trying to get a good picture of her, as now she looks like a whale, for you all but she's so hard to photograph! We've asked her for a range of colours and patterns but they're most likely going to be black and black and white bicolour, like their mummy
> 
> What do you guys think? Obviously it'll have to be a wild guess, but she's pretty big, not as big as the other litters we've had on here recently though


You might get some blue and whites like Pixie's mum did  xx


----------



## Toby Tyler

Just a wild guess. 4 kittens Sunday. :001_unsure:


----------



## Ingrid25

All right, lets go Mrs Krispy you've kept us waiting too long
I'm getting older by the minute Missy!


----------



## Lisa88

5 lovely little healthy kittens, early hours Monday morning!
Can't wait! Hope you're all well and finding a few distractions that don't involve staring at a giant pregnant cat..... Sudoku..... Knitting.... A mass bake-a-thon!


----------



## Deb1

Mrs Krispy - are you a cat or an elephant? 9 weeks or 2 years? This weekend, pleeeeeeese!


----------



## carly87

To be honest, if she goes much longer, I'd consider a vet visit. Are kits still moving?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

carly87 said:


> To be honest, if she goes much longer, I'd consider a vet visit. Are kits still moving?


Not felt her stomach since Wednesday and I felt a very big kitten moving then, will try and get another feel and let you know if I can feel movement. She was so quiet last night, I thought "yes, maybe this is it finally" but nothing.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

carly87 said:


> To be honest, if she goes much longer, I'd consider a vet visit. Are kits still moving?


Had a feel and I think I felt something, then she had a muscle spasm. Couldn't feel anything after that. She's eating now so will try again once she's groomed and relaxed. At what point do you think we need to see a vet? When I definitely cannot feel the kittens moving? Worried about her. OH reckons she's more interested in playing than giving birth, poor little teen mum


----------



## Toby Tyler

Can't answer your question specifically, and am only asking since it is a weekend. Are the vets open on Saturday? Mine closes at noon Sat. and are closed on Sunday. So any weekend emergency goes to the ER Vet.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Can't answer your question specifically, and am only asking since it is a weekend. Are the vets open on Saturday? Mine closes at noon Sat. and are closed on Sunday. So any weekend emergency goes to the ER Vet.


Mine are already closed today but open for an hour tomorrow, 10am til 11am

I just felt a definite kick though and some other movement which was such a relief!


----------



## spid

If she doesn't give birth over the weekend I would take her to the vets and see what he says. It's been 2 weeks since the beginning of this thread and she should have had them by MOnday.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

spid said:


> If she doesn't give birth over the weekend I would take her to the vets and see what he says. It's been 2 weeks since the beginning of this thread and she should have had them by MOnday.


Okay, thanks Spid!


----------



## lynnenagle

I was thinking i would phone the vet on monday if mine hasn't had hers. They are still moving about loads but it'll been about 3 weeks since i've seen them move. Hope mrs k has hers this weekend


----------



## Toby Tyler

Any update on her diarrhea? Were you able to pick up the pro kolin?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Any update on her diarrhea? Were you able to pick up the pro kolin?


It's better, she only had 1 runny poo today and 1 yesterday which is an improvement from the 3 runny poos a day. Going to try the Kaolin first, but if it fails, I'll pick up the Pro Kolin

It's had no other effect on her, her bum is fine, behaviour is normal, eating and drinking fine, so hopefully it's a simple case of clearing up her diarrhea.

She's having an affectionate day today, she's been alternating between hyperactive and cuddly for about a week now, so I don't think it's a sign, but it's nice when she's like this, worry about her when she's running around like a looney


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> It's better, she only had 1 runny poo today and 1 yesterday which is an improvement from the 3 runny poos a day. Going to try the Kaolin first, but if it fails, I'll pick up the Pro Kolin
> 
> It's had no other effect on her, her bum is fine, behaviour is normal, eating and drinking fine, so hopefully it's a simple case of clearing up her diarrhea.


I know Pro Kolin contains kaolin, did you get pure kaolin from the chemist? Here in US there is an anti-diarrhea remedy called Kaopectate that should not be used on cats as it contains salicylic acid (aspirin).

Too bad you don't have canned pumpkin readily available. If you ever see it you might stock up. Imagine it would keep for a long time.


----------



## we love bsh's

spid said:


> If she doesn't give birth over the weekend I would take her to the vets and see what he says. It's been 2 weeks since the beginning of this thread and she should have had them by MOnday.


Did I miss some info cause I thought we didn't know the cats due date,im just wondering why she should have had them by Monday?


----------



## cats galore

we love bsh's said:


> Did I miss some info cause I thought we didn't know the cats due date,im just wondering why she should have had them by Monday?


i thought the same - but then i wondered if it is because she has been seeing them move for the last 2 weeks, maybe.


----------



## we love bsh's

cats galore said:


> i thought the same - but then i wondered if it is because she has been seeing them move for the last 2 weeks, maybe.


Arrh possibly.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Thanks TT, will keep my eye out for some canned pumpkin too!

I think it's because that's when I first saw movement too, it's my brother's 17th tomorrow and really need to go visit as I haven't seen my family in near 2 months, longest I've ever gone without seeing them and they're all really distraught about Alfie still, so really want to go see them. I just hope she has them tonight, OH has been begging her for today to be the day


----------



## spid

Because she has been seeing the kittens move for at least 2 weeks. Thread was started on the 25th March and the cat already been identified with kittens moving before that and the cat thought to be very close to giving birth then (2 weeks ago) so MOnday will be 2 weeks from kittens seen move and videod so should be born. Simples.


----------



## we love bsh's

spid said:


> Because she has been seeing the kittens move for at least 2 weeks. Thread was started on the 25th March and the cat already been identified with kittens moving before that and the cat thought to be very close to giving birth then (2 weeks ago) so MOnday will be 2 weeks from kittens seen move and videod so should be born. Simples.


I didn't realise the movement was seen spid I guess that's the info I was missing.


----------



## spotty cats

SamanthaGoosey said:


> OH reckons she's more interested in playing than giving birth


Some girls are like that, I have one who plays fetch between early contractions

Hope she has them soon


----------



## Ingrid25

Come on Mrs K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We're getting old over here


----------



## lynnenagle

Hi how is mrs k today?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

lynnenagle said:


> Hi how is mrs k today?


No kittens sadly, we thought maybe early this morning when she was rapidly chirruping constantly but then nothing happened, very anticlimactic!


----------



## carly87

SG, do you have a Waitrose near you? If so, they sell canned pumpkin, made by Libbys. Amazon do too.

Do you have my number in case you get stuck and need something talking through? Won't be on here much today as I've got a horrendous case of the flu and am terrified of writing gibberish.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

carly87 said:


> SG, do you have a Waitrose near you? If so, they sell canned pumpkin, made by Libbys. Amazon do too.
> 
> Do you have my number in case you get stuck and need something talking through? Won't be on here much today as I've got a horrendous case of the flu and am terrified of writing gibberish.


I don't have a Waitrose near me, but I have Amazon Prime and could try to get pumpkin off there delivered for tomorrow?

I don't have your number, it'd be a great help though, thanks! I hope you feel better soon, you must be feeling awful


----------



## carly87

Can you PM me please? I'll send it across. Don't know that you need the pumpkin for tomorrow now that you've got the Caolin, but I do swear by it.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

carly87 said:


> Can you PM me please? I'll send it across. Don't know that you need the pumpkin for tomorrow now that you've got the Caolin, but I do swear by it.


Alright, will PM you now. Thanks Carly!


----------



## catcoonz

Have you got Carly's number now, if not i can pm you with it.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> Have you got Carly's number now, if not i can pm you with it.


Yep, got it now thanks


----------



## Ingrid25

I'm guessing theres been no changes in Mrs K?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Ingrid25 said:


> I'm guessing theres been no changes in Mrs K?


Nope, but she doesn't even look pregnant anymore when you look down on her, is it possible to start lactating before they drop? Because I think I got it wrong last week when I thought she had dropped and like Spid said in another thread, when they lactate it might not even be a reliable sign because they could start after the kittens are born too?

Do you think I should still take her to the vets tomorrow? Her poo is becoming more solid now which is great, need to go to work tomorrow so it's back to the OH for midwife duty!


----------



## catcoonz

I would say you are safe to leave afew more days as her tummy may have only just dropped which will give anytime from now to 3 days BUT if no kittens have arrived wednesday you must seek veterinary advise.

Sadly its more difficult when you dont know the mating dates, im sure all is fine but do keep us updated, i think by wednesday kittens would have arrived.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> I would say you are safe to leave afew more days as her tummy may have only just dropped which will give anytime from now to 3 days BUT if no kittens have arrived wednesday you must seek veterinary advise.
> 
> Sadly its more difficult when you dont know the mating dates, im sure all is fine but do keep us updated, i think by wednesday kittens would have arrived.


Alrighty, thank you CC


----------



## carly87

Think back to when you first saw movement. That's roughly the 7 week mark. Normally, we suggest seeking vet advice at the 70 day mark as if you let them get too big, they'll need a C section to birth them. Are you at that mark yet? If so, go to the vet, or at least, i would.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

carly87 said:


> Think back to when you first saw movement. That's roughly the 7 week mark. Normally, we suggest seeking vet advice at the 70 day mark as if you let them get too big, they'll need a C section to birth them. Are you at that mark yet? If so, go to the vet, or at least, i would.


I think she's probably at her due date today, based on when I first saw the kittens moving (2 weeks ago today), her lactation (I know it's not that reliable, but it's something I guess), the definite drop yesterday and her increased affection today. I'll ring the vet tomorrow, to inform them of where's she at right now, then take her in on Wednesday if there's nothing

Thank you guys, really appreciate your help with these dates! Wish she could just speak so she could tell me when she mated! Haha


----------



## catcoonz

I think kittens will be born wednesday so hopefully a vet wont be needed.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> I think kittens will be born wednesday so hopefully a vet wont be needed.


Hopefully! Her poo is now solid too, which is fantastic! Really appreciate all your help with that, thanks


----------



## Ingrid25

Come on Mrs K!!!!!!!!
I think it wont be too far away now


----------



## spotty cats

I think it's really hard just going off someone's posts and not actually seeing the cat (not Samantha's fault) sounds like the tummy has really dropped this time, shouldn't be much longer


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Been waiting for near enough 2 weeks now... I'M.. NOT.. PATIENT!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Mrs Krispy, get your bum in gear!!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Feel like I've messed you guys around thinking she dropped last week, I'm really sorry about that but this time I'm 100% sure. The only other cats I've helped give birth both had textbooks, very obvious signs with timely and smooth births.

For the past week, everyday Mrs K has been excessively vocal, restless, licking her genitals all the time. I'm still waiting to visit Alfie's grave at my mum's and I really wish I could just come on here and give you all the good news, but can't just yet  Hopefully I'll be able to come on here and make that post "She's starting to push!"


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Hey guys, so rang the vets this morning and they said to monitor her for the next few days, she seems very very close to the start and if she seems unwell or distressed I need to ring them ASAP, but otherwise just update them in a few days as today is approximately day 66 I'm guessing.

There hasn't really been any more progress so far, although her nipples have become less pink. Is that normal?


----------



## Toby Tyler

That must have at least given you some peace of mind.  What is your work schedule like this week?


----------



## Toby Tyler

Maybe Mrs. K is just having of those rare phantoms :sneaky2:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> That must have at least given you some peace of mind.  What is your work schedule like this week?


I have to go in tomorrow, but off on Monday. But the OH is here tomorrow so she'll be in safe hands  There's a whole wall in our kitchen with written instructions and contact numbers in case anything goes wrong so he knows exactly where to look 



Toby Tyler said:


> Maybe Mrs. K is just having of those rare phantoms :sneaky2:


Honestly, I was afraid of that! But I've felt them kicking and moving, even managed to feel the length of one kitten when it had its back to Mrs K's tummy


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Honestly, I was afraid of that! But I've felt them kicking and moving, *even managed to feel the length of one kitten when it had its back to Mrs K's tummy*


Wow, that's cool  How many are you now thinking?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Wow, that's cool  How many are you now thinking?


I think I have felt 2 different kittens, one in each horn but I reckon there might be a third tucked away in between them. 3 would be a good size, how many are you guessing?


----------



## Toby Tyler

I think I said 4:001_unsure:

 It's been so _dang_ long I forgot! rrr: So 4 is my wild guess and I'm sticking to it


----------



## catcoonz

Seems like my own queen will have kittens before your girl at this rate, she is nesting and her tummy dropped today.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

I have been at work today but the OH has told me about what Mrs K has been up to. He said, she's been a bit more reserved and quiet than usual and refused to eat until I got home then she had half a pouch. Exactly a week today since Alfie passed away, kind of wish she'd just give birth tonight but Mrs K only plays by her own rules. Tempted to get her a leather jacket and complete the rebel look


----------



## we love bsh's

When I first saw pics of the cat I remember thinking the cat doesn't look no where near due and here we are 2 weeks later,you got any new pics op.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

we love bsh's said:


> When I first saw pics of the cat I remember thinking the cat doesn't look no where near due and here we are 2 weeks later,you got any new pics op.


Will try and get some now, wish I had gotten some from when she looked like a whale, she barely looks pregnant now. Will just go check what's on my camera too


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Okay so...

24th March


29th March (When she started to balloon)




31st March


Just now


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Tried to get one of her stood up but she doesn't stay still for long, in this one you can see how her belly hangs...


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Oh Mrs Krispy, come on please 
Sam, she's very gorgeous and yes, look at the stomach drop!!! 
Must be near, or should I say, BETTER BE NEAR MRS K.   

:lol:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Booked her into the vets tomorrow for 2pm, so we shall know a definite answer then. Literally been worried sick about this whole thing  hopefully everything is okay!


----------



## GingerJasper

Have been eagerly awaiting Mrs K's kitties but honestly are you sure its not just wind . Its been a long time since i've had a pregnant cat around but I really can't see a bump.

Come on Mrs K prove me wrong, 3 big pops and push those babies out.

I'm betting on 3 small babies on Sunday evening.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

GingerJasper said:


> Have been eagerly awaiting Mrs K's kitties but honestly are you sure its not just wind . Its been a long time since i've had a pregnant cat around but I really can't see a bump.
> 
> Come on Mrs K prove me wrong, 3 big pops and push those babies out.
> 
> I'm betting on 3 small babies on Sunday evening.


Honestly, if it wasn't for the lactating and feeling the kittens moving and kicking, I would've put it down to gas too! Worried sick about tomorrow, just want to get it over with  and see what the vet says


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Can see the stomach drop though, surely that's a sign? And lactating too?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Can see the stomach drop though, surely that's a sign? And lactating too?


I know, literally overnight she went from a whale to being all skinny. Genuinely thought she had given birth and I started looking round the flat just in case. What if the lactating is something else though? She's making me doubt my own perception of reality now, I'm in way over my head


----------



## catcoonz

Ive done that before, looking around for kittens only to learn my girl was still pregnant. She will have them soon but a vet check would be a good idea.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Perhaps it'll be within 3 days!


----------



## Ingrid25

Oh my Mrs K- COME ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmills

come on girl.. we don't like waiting lol ... hope all is well and hopefully a weekend birth x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

The vet pretty much told me everything you guys have already said, give her a few more days, it'll happen and if she starts seeming ill or distressed I have to rush her back in. Also said he thinks there's just a singleton, but otherwise Mrs K is okay. He had a look at her cuts as well and said they're healing nicely, one on her paw has even grown hair back, which is great 

So nothing to worry about, just more waiting 

I have some work to do today, but I'll try and check back as often as I can and if there's any new updates with Mrs K, I'll take a break and post them on here


----------



## tigerboo

Poor girl i hope when the time comes she will have a safe delivery. And once again sam good on you and your oh for careing for her so much the world needs more people like you.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

tigerboo said:


> Poor girl i hope when the time comes she will have a safe delivery. And once again sam good on you and your oh for careing for her so much the world needs more people like you.


I hope so too *fingers crossed* I honestly think we didn't do anything special, she just needed a safe home and we've managed to provide that for her  otherwise she's been fairly simple to look after, a few nipping issues, but she's been really easy.


----------



## Ingrid25

Any changes?


----------



## catcoonz

she must be having them by now, not another tabitha, even my girl is nesting and not eating tonight, i think my kittens will arrive first and i will miss your kittening.


----------



## rose

Just wind perhaps?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Sorry guys, only just saw these! 



Ingrid25 said:


> Any changes?


Nope, she's been very cuddley today though  like she's attached to my arm or something, one of her nipples is looking quite red too.



catcoonz said:


> she must be having them by now, not another tabitha, even my girl is nesting and not eating tonight, i think my kittens will arrive first and i will miss your kittening.


I know CC! I've become very jumpy when she does certain stretches because it looks like a contraction and then I realise it was just a stretch and become massively disappointed 



rose said:


> Just wind perhaps?


Ah I wish! Had a lot of sleepless nights over this lady 

Trust me though, I have PF on my laptop and phone, if anything changes, even the smallest change, I will post it on here first


----------



## Toby Tyler

No more diarrhea eh? Do you think maybe it's a singleton too now?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Do you guys reckon, if she hasn't had them this time next week, I should take her for a second opinion at a different vets? Or shall I got back to the same vets? As it seems vets aren't normally great at guessing how long they have left


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> No more diarrhea eh? Do you think maybe it's a singleton too now?


Yeah, just solid ones now, she's urinating for Britain too! I don't know to be honest, maybe  my heart is still telling me two or three though


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

I just don't get it guys, seriously. She started lactating over a week ago, she's been overly affectionate and vocal for 2 weeks, but sometimes I can't feel the kittens  When will she have them!?

I really hate coming onto this thread telling you all nothing is happening, and I feel like I sound like a big liar, especially considering I've never heard about a cat doing this before. Feel absolutely useless at the moment, especially considering I got very eager thinking it'd be soon once she started lactating, and then now I just feel really stupid.

So sorry for messing you all around with this thread  it's a serious will she - won't she thing every day at the moment


----------



## Toby Tyler

Oh stop you! 

You are a first time mum who had this unexpectedly thrown on you at the last minute. 

She will have her kittens when she has them, I feel you will have some answers this week.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh stop you!
> 
> You are a first time mum who had this unexpectedly thrown on you at the last minute.
> 
> She will have her kittens when she has them, I feel you will have some answers this week.


Thanks TT, hopefully if I take care of any more pregnant cats after Mrs K, I'll be a bit more prepared, she's like throwing me in the deep end


----------



## spotty cats

I'd probably vet her again in a few days, singletons can overbake and sometimes one isn't enough to kick labour off. 

Since she's lactating, has dropped for sure and movements been seen for a little while. Hopefully vet is wrong about a singleton and she'll have them very soon.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

spotty cats said:


> I'd probably vet her again in a few days, singletons can overbake and sometimes one isn't enough to kick labour off.
> 
> Since she's lactating, has dropped for sure and movements been seen for a little while. Hopefully vet is wrong about a singleton and she'll have them very soon.


Thanks SC, will get her to the vets again in a few days if she doesn't give birth


----------



## carly87

I'd not be waiting a week to go to the vet. I'd actually be up there on Monday as that's way past day 70, isn't it? Are you prepared for a C section financially and emotionally? If not, then start getting ready. If she's sectioned, I would strongly, strongly advise you to call me. You will also need to buy a heat pad.


----------



## JordanRose

Aww, come on Mrs Krispy! Must be horrible for you sat waiting for it all to happen, Sam, I hope it all goes according to plan.

Could I ask which vet you're seeing? As I can recommend mine- Ashleigh Vets- they are fantastic! Obviously, I don't know what they're like concerning pregnancy but have been on the money when I've taken Spooks down for different reasons.

May be worth a try, they're based in Whalley Range/Chorlton


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

carly87 said:


> I'd not be waiting a week to go to the vet. I'd actually be up there on Monday as that's way past day 70, isn't it? Are you prepared for a C section financially and emotionally? If not, then start getting ready. If she's sectioned, I would strongly, strongly advise you to call me. You will also need to buy a heat pad.


Thanks Carly, really appreciate it, financially we're 100% prepared, just need to get prepared emotionally



JordanRose said:


> Aww, come on Mrs Krispy! Must be horrible for you sat waiting for it all to happen, Sam, I hope it all goes according to plan.
> 
> Could I ask which vet you're seeing? As I can recommend mine- Ashleigh Vets- they are fantastic! Obviously, I don't know what they're like concerning pregnancy but have been on the money when I've taken Spooks down for different reasons.
> 
> May be worth a try, they're based in Whalley Range/Chorlton


Thanks JR, will take a look


----------



## carly87

I'd use your time to phone around vets and ask about previous experiences with C sections, kittens lost, kittens saved etc. You'll want to have this information now rather than trying to gether it in a rush.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

I think the lesson i've learned here is patience..


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

carly87 said:


> I'd use your time to phone around vets and ask about previous experiences with C sections, kittens lost, kittens saved etc. You'll want to have this information now rather than trying to gether it in a rush.


Thanks Carly, that's a good idea


----------



## we love bsh's

My guess is that this is a singleton litter and that's why shes not huge,singletons do tend to go way over their due date,my girl went over day 70,she still had a normal birth but it was long hard birth the baby was huge 127g.

I wouldn't be surprised if you had another weeks wait on your hands.

Its knowing what to do for the best cause I feel too many vet visits could possibly make her unsettled then she could put off the birth even longer if shes not content and relaxed,then on the other hand you don't want to leave her too long.

The problem you have is you simply don't know the dates.

With my girl I took her to vets on day 70 expecting them to do a section but no they sent me home and said if shes eating drinking acting normal and no temp then just wait,they told me maybe the dates were wrong and the cat had held the sperm for a while.

Its hard to advise what to do for the best but for me if the cat was well in herself id feel happy to wait a little before seeing the vet again.But obviously you should do what your feel is best as it is your choice.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

we love bsh's said:


> My guess is that this is a singleton litter and that's why shes not huge,singletons do tend to go way over their due date,my girl went over day 70,she still had a normal birth but it was long hard birth the baby was huge 127g.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if you had another weeks wait on your hands.
> 
> Its knowing what to do for the best cause I feel too many vet visits could possibly make her unsettled then she could put off the birth even longer if shes not content and relaxed,then on the other hand you don't want to leave her too long.
> 
> The problem you have is you simply don't know the dates.
> 
> With my girl I took her to vets on day 70 expecting them to do a section but no they sent me home and said if shes eating drinking acting normal and no temp then just wait,they told me maybe the dates were wrong and the cat had held the sperm for a while.
> 
> Its hard to advise what to do for the best but for me if the cat was well in herself id feel happy to wait a little before seeing the vet again.But obviously you should do what your feel is best as it is your choice.


Thanks WLBSH, she is doing well, very happy cat overall, she has to rest in between playing but that's expected  the vet trip didn't faze her, to be fair not much does! Well the vets are closed at the moment and I have an exam on Monday and Wednesday, so I'll just play it by day, if you book before 10 you can get an appointment at my usual vets the same day, they apprently have a good success rate with C-sections too which is comforting  She's having a snooze at the moment 

I do have one question though, I've never had a cat that chirrups so much, is that normal? She doesn't stop unless she's asleep


----------



## we love bsh's

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Thanks WLBSH, she is doing well, very happy cat overall, she has to rest in between playing but that's expected  the vet trip didn't faze her, to be fair not much does! Well the vets are closed at the moment and I have an exam on Monday and Wednesday, so I'll just play it by day, if you book before 10 you can get an appointment at my usual vets the same day, they apprently have a good success rate with C-sections too which is comforting  She's having a snooze at the moment
> 
> I do have one question though, I've never had a cat that chirrups so much, is that normal? She doesn't stop unless she's asleep


If your vets in the end do want to do a section get a planned section much cheaper say £200 or so.

Obviously in an emergency you don't get a lot of choice.My out of hour section was £400 but that could have been a lot more.


----------



## danniandnala

so hoping mz k starts soon and it all goes well xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

we love bsh's said:


> If your vets in the end do want to do a section get a planned section much cheaper say £200 or so.
> 
> Obviously in an emergency you don't get a lot of choice.My out of hour section was £400 but that could have been a lot more.


That's good to know, we have more than enough saved up but it'll be less of a strain on the finances then 

Just going to nip out, will be back soon  Mrs K is slumped on my OH lap at the moment so she's in trusty hands


----------



## GingerJasper

Haven't been on today so thought I would have missed the birth, guess Sophie beat Mrs K to it. 

Sam you are doing the best you can for Mrs K she couldn't ask for anything more, of course it must be frustrating but i'm sure everyone on here will not mind if she doesn't give birth for a few more days, as long as she healthy and happy then of course just post 'no news today'.

Good luck for your exams xx


----------



## sharonbee

Only just seen this thread as I haven't been able to get on the forum very often lately, I had hoped by the time I got to the last page she would have had her babies but really looking forward to hearing how it all goes, you have done such a fantastic job at taking this little lady in and looking after her. 
Hope all goes well in the pregnancy, looking forward to seeing the pics when they are born and of course when you get the chance, I know how hectic it all is with cats and kittens. 
All the best with her x


----------



## cats galore

any more news yet Sam? i hope everything is ok today


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Hey, everything is okay  she's very relaxed today, sorry I didn't update sooner, uni has been a nightmare!


----------



## carly87

How many days is it now since you felt movement? And are they still kicking viggorously?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Felt movement on the 24th, so roughly 3 weeks?, yeah they're active


----------



## carly87

So, if movement is felt at exactly 7 weeks, then you're looking at day 49 on the 24th. Add 3 weeks exactly to that (it's been 21 days since the 24th) and you're looking at day 70 today. If she was one of my queens, I'd not be waiting much longer.


----------



## Ingrid25

Come on Mrs K!
Fingers crossed she won't need a C-section!


----------



## spotty cats

I always feel movement before week 7, difficult not having a mating date to say if she is overdue or perfectly cooking away. 
Perhaps ring the vet and see what they think.


----------



## we love bsh's

Same here sc's. There is also the possibility it wasn't kitten movement the op felt.

Once I could swear I could feel puppies in this dog,scan revealed it wasn't pregnant.

It could have been mums movements,gas..anything.

A kitten movement will feel like a little thump.


----------



## catcoonz

Still no kittens, looks like we are both eagerly waiting for litters.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Thank you guys, yeah I think you might be right SC, today her teats are becoming a bit more enlarged, probably off by a week I think but I will ring the vet now to see what they say. She's fine today, very relaxed and content and eating like a horse!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

The vet isn't too concerned as she's acting normal and active, and thinks the kitten is small anyway, but asked if I wanted a scan done, so we're doing that on Friday! She was looking at me this morning, like "what is all the fuss about!?"


----------



## catcoonz

She may have had the kittens by friday.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> She may have had the kittens by friday.


I know! They just told me to ring them if she has them by then, need to go in anyway for a checkup with Nora as she's had a bit of diarrhea for a few days


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Something weird just happened, Mrs K pooped outside of the litter tray, then walked a couple of steps and dragged her bottom across the floor, fur came out with a bit of poo but then for a couple of feet, it was a clear liquid that smelled like human period. What does this mean!?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Vet said they think it's the start of labour and watch her carefully for the next hour, then if I'm concerned then they have an appointment free this afternoon.

What do you guys think? She's just licking her genitals right now


----------



## tigerboo

I think shes ready. Good luck xx


----------



## lynnenagle

Sophie done the bum dragging along the floor a couple of days before she had hers. Hopefully it means mrs k is nearly there


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

lynnenagle said:


> Sophie done the bum dragging along the floor a couple of days before she had hers. Hopefully it means mrs k is nearly there


Was there a line of clear liquid behind her too?


----------



## lymorelynn

It sounds as if the plug has come away and labour should start very soon. Good luck to you and Mrs. Krispie


----------



## Hb-mini

My goodness, could all be happening! Can't wait!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Waited long enough haven't we?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

She's just walking around at the moment, I have to take my little brothers home as they were supposed to be visiting, so the OH is taking over, told him to message you guys if he needs anything. Going to rush them back now


----------



## Alisonfoy

I started reading this thread whilst browsing the different topics available on the forum. Now I am caught up in the drama.

Good luck with the birthing to everyone involved, not least of course to Mrs Krispy herself! 

Sounds like you have a busy time ahead over the next few weeks!


----------



## JordanRose

I know I've said it a few times but this time it really does sound imminent!

GOOD LUCK! Come on, Mrs K. You can do it, Poppet :001_wub:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Hi, I'm Anky, the other half rrr: just an update - Mrs. Krispy has just went to the litter tray, digging around and got into the peeing position but nothing came out then tried to bury nothing.

She is just sitting there now on our cat tree whilst the other two are running about playing which is weird as Mrs K never turns down a play session, ever. 

Also, I've just separated the 2 from Mrs K so she could have some peace.


----------



## danniandnala

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Hi, I'm Anky, the other half rrr: just an update - Mrs. Krispy has just went to the litter tray, digging around and got into the peeing position but nothing came out then tried to bury nothing.
> 
> She is just sitting there now on our cat tree whilst the other two are running about playing which is weird as Mrs K never turns down a play session, ever.
> 
> Also, I've just separated the 2 from Mrs K so she could have some peace.


good luck anky...hope nothing happens while im on the school run..

fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Hi Anky  it does sound as if things are starting to happen. A good idea to keep the others away from her. Try to encourage her to go into her nest box - the litter tray wouldn't be a good place to give birth but the pressure of labour may feel like the need to go to the loo. Keep an eye on her for repeat visits and any sign of straining.


----------



## danniandnala

lymorelynn said:


> Hi Anky  it does sound as if things are starting to happen. A good idea to keep the others away from her. Try to encourage her to go into her nest box - the litter tray wouldn't be a good place to give birth but the pressure of labour may feel like the need to go to the loo. Keep an eye on her for repeat visits and any sign of straining.


all the above(forgot about the mixed feelings)just the need to push something out...and is she panting xx


----------



## MoggyBaby

I feel I have been watching this thread for AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGESSSSSSS!!!!

Fingers crossed we are now in the end stage!!

Good luck Sam. Praying that everything goes smoothly for you both.


----------



## lynnenagle

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Was there a line of clear liquid behind her too?


no her plug came away just before she gave birth. it was lying in the birthing box. Could it have been her waters? I was surprised at the small amount that came out with sophie.


----------



## spid

Cats don't really have 'waters', each kitten comes in it's own sack and if the sack has broken the kitten needs birthing fairly quickly. The sacks don't tend to break until the kittens is actually being birthed (in my experience)


----------



## lynnenagle

spid said:


> Cats don't really have 'waters', each kitten comes in it's own sack and if the sack has broken the kitten needs birthing fairly quickly. The sacks don't tend to break until the kittens is actually being birthed (in my experience)


that explains alot then lol


----------



## danniandnala

Any news xx


----------



## carly87

Almost afraid to say it, but, here we go! Anky, has Sam given you my numbe in case of emergency?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Nothing much at the moment, Mrs K is just sort of in a half sleep state in the sunlight. She is quite frequently grooming around her stomach area and teats if that means anything. A little unsure of her breathing pace as it tends to speed up then a big sigh at the end; both times its happened.

I find it very weird that she's not up for playing at all, even if she doesn't want to play with other 2 she will usually run around like a maniac by herself :devil:



carly87 said:


> Almost afraid to say it, but, here we go! Anky, has Sam given you my numbe in case of emergency?


Yup I have it


----------



## danniandnala

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Nothing much at the moment, Mrs K is just sort of in a half sleep state in the sunlight. She is quite frequently grooming around her stomach area and teats if that means anything. A little unsure of her breathing pace as it tends to speed up then a big sigh at the end; both times its happened.
> 
> I find it very weird that she's not up for playing at all, even if she doesn't want to play with other 2 she will usually run around like a maniac by herself :devil:
> 
> Yup I have it


do you think the breathing is panting xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

danniandnala said:


> do you think the breathing is panting xx


I don't think it is judging from the videos that Sammy has shown me of pregnant cats panting.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I don't think it is judging from the videos that Sammy has shown me of pregnant cats panting.


Has she being crying anymore Anky?


----------



## danniandnala

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I don't think it is judging from the videos that Sammy has shown me of pregnant cats panting.


hmmm...not an expert on this...so hoping someone comes soon knowing what it is...strange shes not playing though xx


----------



## JordanRose

Definitely sounds like labour to me- from what you've described, she's focusing very much on her breathing which suggests she's having contractions.

She won't be interested in playing as she'll be in some pain and discomfort. Totally normal 

Let's hope it's quick for her (but that she waits until Sammy's home! I bet she'll be gutted if she has to miss out on the birth!)


Stay with her and speak to her softly, try not to panic as she'll pick up on your anxieties. If she'll let you, stroke her gently to help soothe her a little. Just be there. Hopefully, all will go according to plan and you'll have healthy Mum and kittens at the end of it.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Has she being crying anymore Anky?


Nope, just been lying there in the sun, not sleeping or anything still, just getting a tan 



danniandnala said:


> hmmm...not an expert on this...so hoping someone comes soon knowing what it is...strange shes not playing though xx


At least she is enjoying the warmth


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

It'll be horrible if Sammy misses the birth after all the waiting she's done!!!


----------



## danniandnala

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Nope, just been lying there in the sun, not sleeping or anything still, just getting a tan
> 
> At least she is enjoying the warmth


dont we all xx

shes really playing up to the attension little madam xx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Nope, just been lying there in the sun, not sleeping or anything still, just getting a tan
> 
> At least she is enjoying the warmth


Oh Mrs Krispy, get a hurry on! 
Bloody cat 
Shall I set up the popcorn?? Could be all nightttt? :lol:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

JordanRose said:


> Definitely sounds like labour to me- from what you've described, she's focusing very much on her breathing which suggests she's having contractions.
> 
> She won't be interesting in playing as she'll be in some pain and discomfort. Totally normal
> 
> Let's hope it's quick for her (but that she waits until Sammy's home! I bet she'll be gutted if she has to miss out on the birth!)
> 
> Stay with her and speak to her softly, try not to panic as she'll pick up on your anxieties. If she'll let you, stroke her gently to help soothe her a little. Just be there. Hopefully, all will go according to plan and you'll have healthy Mum and kittens at the end of it.


After all the stress she's been giving Sammy and the messing about, Sammy will be furiously happy if Mrs K gave birth without her Singing:


----------



## cats galore

when tabitha had her kittens there was no obvious panting at all. she followed me around all day, wanting to be fussed. she then got in her box, let out the most unusual meow, the mucus plug away and then the first kitten was born - all within minutes. all 5 were born within the hour. 
there was definitely no 'panting' though.


----------



## carly87

They do have mini contractions sometimes for a few hours before kits are born. This lines them all up ready for birthing. Sounds like she's probably doing that.


----------



## lynnenagle

cats galore said:


> when tabitha had her kittens there was no obvious panting at all. she followed me around all day, wanting to be fussed. she then got in her box, let out the most unusual meow, the mucus plug away and then the first kitten was born - all within minutes. all 5 were born within the hour.
> there was definitely no 'panting' though.


Sophie didn't really pant either. My hand got wet with clear liquid from her rear end so i put her in the box. There was about 5 very obvious contractions then she started pushing. About 20 mins later she had her first. 
I suppose it's just like us when we have babies, no two are the same


----------



## catcoonz

out of 3 queens i only have one that pants, the other 2 are so quiet im normally asleep and wake to chirping.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

*twiddles thumbs* 


 :lol:


----------



## carly87

I'm afraid to go out to the stud run to check on them! What's happening?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

She's just walking around crying. Thought maybe for Cas as she is closest to him than with Nora but as I'm typing she's now sitting down in the turkey position and breathing quite fast but not panting.


----------



## cats galore

SamanthaGoosey said:


> She's just walking around crying. Thought maybe for Cas as she is closest to him than with Nora but as I'm typing she's now sitting down in the turkey position and breathing quite fast but not panting.


she sounds very very close now


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> She's just walking around crying. Thought maybe for Cas as she is closest to him than with Nora but as I'm typing she's now sitting down in the turkey position and breathing quite fast but not panting.


That's fantastic! Keep an eye she sounds like she's about to deliver!


----------



## Jesthar

Botheration, she WOULD pick an evening when I'm out for a few hours!

C'mon Mrs K, nice and easy with no complications, OK? 

*returns to lurking*


----------



## JordanRose

Come on Mrs K! You can do it!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Everything okay Anky? You've gone quiet!


----------



## JordanRose

I need to go and make the tea. But oh, it's so close...

*Does awkward dance, whilst refreshing page* 

Mrs Krispy, you do pick your moments...


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Can't get hold of Anky on facebook either so here's hoping Mrs K is having a smooth labor and maybe kitten 1 is out?

*Fingers Crossed*


----------



## JordanRose

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Can't get hold of Anky on facebook either so here's hoping Mrs K is having a smooth labor and maybe kitten 1 is out?
> 
> *Fingers Crossed*


To be fair, he'll be pretty busy right now. He'll be sat like a nervous Dad, awaiting the signs whilst looking on helplessly.

I'm sure he'll update us when he's ready


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

JordanRose said:


> To be fair, he'll be pretty busy right now. He'll be sat like a nervous Dad, awaiting the signs whilst looking on helplessly.
> 
> I'm sure he'll update us when he's ready


This is true! 
I'm so excited, can't wait for Mrs K babies! 

:lol:


----------



## MollyMilo

YorkshireMuppet said:


> This is true!
> I'm so excited, can't wait for Mrs K babies!
> 
> :lol:


Such a nail biting thread!!

I hope there will be three and called snap, crackle and pop!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Just checking in, no internet this morning due to snowstorm blocking my satellite. 

Wow! Delivery sounds imminent. Perfect timing. 

Wishing for an easy labour for Mrs. K!


----------



## Treaclesmum

MollyMilo said:


> Such a nail biting thread!!
> 
> I hope there will be three and called snap, crackle and pop!


Brilliant!! I wonder if the daddy was called Mr Kellogg?  xx

Hurry up Mrs K.......


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Treaclesmum said:


> Brilliant!! I wonder if the daddy was called Mr Kellogg?  xx
> 
> Hurry up Mrs K.......





MollyMilo said:


> Such a nail biting thread!!
> 
> I hope there will be three and called snap, crackle and pop!


Why am I sat, unable to stop laughing at the cereal named cat family? :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's

Com'on gal want to know what you got cookin.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Hey guys! Finally back! She's meowing quite a bit now, immediately sat down next to me purring like a mad woman  she can't seem to relax though which is expected, bless her! Thanks for helping the OH out


----------



## we love bsh's

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Hey guys! Finally back! She's meowing quite a bit now, immediately sat down next to me purring like a mad woman  she can't seem to relax though which is expected, bless her! Thanks for helping the OH out


fingers crossed its da real ting


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

No progress as of yet, OH said she's been pacing back and forth to her favourite spot on the cat tree, and 20 minutes ago she went to lie down over there. Lay down for a while with her head up and awake, her eyes slowly dropped and now she's having a sleep. Glad she's having a bit of a sleep as the OH said she only slept for 5 mins since I went out, needs her energy if this is truly it!

By the way, PF is playing up for me so I apologise if I don't update that often or see some of your messages straight away. Seems to not be working properly for me


----------



## cats galore

SamanthaGoosey said:


> No progress as of yet, OH said she's been pacing back and forth to her favourite spot on the cat tree, and 20 minutes ago she went to lie down over there. Lay down for a while with her head up and awake, her eyes slowly dropped and now she's having a sleep. Glad she's having a bit of a sleep as the OH said she only slept for 5 mins since I went out, needs her energy if this is truly it!
> 
> By the way, PF is playing up for me so I apologise if I don't update that often or see some of your messages straight away. Seems to not be working properly for me


i think we are all struggling with it - it seems to be running very slowly. i hope you don't need advice in a hurry


----------



## catcoonz

The forum is very slow for me to, i expect its all these members waiting for your girl to have kittens.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

cats galore said:


> i think we are all struggling with it - it seems to be running very slowly. i hope you don't need advice in a hurry


Hopefully! But it would be typical of Mrs K that she goes into labour on a night when PF is playing up  she's just sitting on the couch next to me now, giving her lots of strokes


----------



## Toby Tyler

I'm also having problems getting in Sam, thought it was because of all the snow we got, my internet dish is covered in it so I keep getting knocked out.  

Hope I don't miss a thing!


----------



## catcoonz

you have carly's number dont you, just incase you cant get online in an emergency. do you also have my number?


----------



## Jansheff

It's running ok for me and I'm just sitting in a car on my phone waiting for Mrs K news. Hope all goes well x


----------



## catcoonz

Running up to Yorkshire then to get a better signal.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> you have carly's number dont you, just incase you cant get online in an emergency. do you also have my number?


Yeah, got Carly's but not yours  she's just getting a little bit more shut eye next to me now, every time she's awake, she's demanding cuddles; not seen her look this helpless before, she's such a bold cat


----------



## catcoonz

ok, i will pm you my number just incase Carly is asleep, but i am normally awake most of the night anyway, so anytime you need me please do text. Dont sit and worry at 3am, im happy to help all i can. xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> ok, i will pm you my number just incase Carly is asleep, but i am normally awake most of the night anyway, so anytime you need me please do text. Dont sit and worry at 3am, im happy to help all i can. xx


Thanks CC, that's really nice of you  how are your girls doing?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

She started seeking out a heat source (my laptop vent, our broadband router etc.) So I've made her up a little hot water bottom to cuddle up to, is this just a cat thing or a pregnant cat thing, do you reckon? She's just had a bit of food too.


----------



## carly87

Bloomin 'eck, Krispy one, get a move on! I'm sure she's eeking this out now for the drama of the thing.


----------



## Treaclesmum

If she only has one kitten in there like the vet suggested, then maybe it's a bit large for her to deliver - I hope she won't need a C-section but maybe time to ring the vet....


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Treaclesmum said:


> If she only has one kitten in there like the vet suggested, then maybe it's a bit large for her to deliver - I hope she won't need a C-section but maybe time to ring the vet....


She hasn't had any visible contractions yet, think once she has contractions I'll be starting the clock, if she doesn't give birth within half an hour then it's off to the emergency vets.

I think it's just a slow labour and I also think as she was a stray she may want to give birth alone, so could easily wait until we're asleep. It's weird because when she first did the bum dragging, I immediately said to the OH "She's just messing us around again, I swear!" OH thinks it'll be tomorrow morning (when I have an exam), but I feel like it'll be tonight, very very late like 4am or something silly. I noticed the other accidental litters and the stray Dribbles had them at a decent time in the morning, but I don't think mrs K will be that kind 

She's currently resting with her head and front legs on the hot water bottle, and is doing some weird stretching, hate it when she does this as it looks like a contraction, but her toes move with the stretching so it's obvious it isn't at a second look!


----------



## we love bsh's

SamanthaGoosey said:


> She hasn't had any visible contractions yet, think once she has contractions I'll be starting the clock, if she doesn't give birth within half an hour then it's off to the emergency vets.
> 
> I think it's just a slow labour and I also think as she was a stray she may want to give birth alone, so could easily wait until we're asleep. It's weird because when she first did the bum dragging, I immediately said to the OH "She's just messing us around again, I swear!" OH thinks it'll be tomorrow morning (when I have an exam), but I feel like it'll be tonight, very very late like 4am or something silly. I noticed the other accidental litters and the stray Dribbles had them at a decent time in the morning, but I don't think mrs K will be that kind
> 
> She's currently resting with her head and front legs on the hot water bottle, and is doing some weird stretching, hate it when she does this as it looks like a contraction, but her toes move with the stretching so it's obvious it isn't at a second look!


Sam that stretching is defo a sign they do It when they are feeling mild contractions iv found.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

we love bsh's said:


> Sam that stretching is defo a sign they do It when they are feeling mild contractions iv found.


Well that explains why she's doing it so often when she's trying to sleep!  I'll keep a count of how often she does them and how far apart they are. Thanks WLBSH!


----------



## we love bsh's

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Well that explains why she's doing it so often when she's trying to sleep!  I'll keep a count of how often she does them and how far apart they are. Thanks WLBSH!


One thing you've not got to do is panic when she starts,and if you do feel worried call vets for guidance.


----------



## carly87

You can let them push for 2 hours before claling the vet. It's 30 mins if you can see the bubble of a sack. Believe me, you'll know when she's having active contractions.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Thanks guys, it's this part that scares me the most, mainly because of the uncertainty of the situation. I'll probably be very relaxed when it's time for her to push, that's the part I'm experienced with already and I'll know exactly what needs to be done 

So basically... Timed her for a while, between stretch 1 and 2 it was 1 minute and 30 seconds, then between stretch 2 and 3 it was 1 minute and 31 seconds, then when she fell asleep she was twitching quite violently every couple of minutes, now she's awake again and did 2 more stretches about 1 minute 30 seconds apart, so there is some kind of pattern going on, not as random as I first thought!

Her breathing is very mixed, she'll do deep breaths then rapid breaths, like right now she's doing rapid breaths. However I think this may have something to do with her drifting off to sleep and waking up 2 minutes later


----------



## Tamiyamumma

Oh huni I feel your fear!! 

When tamiya was in labour last year it was the most nerve wrecking time of my life!! 

You'll be fine and like others have said she will make a noise you will never forget when she is having full strength contractions.

I send you and mrs Krispie and the love and best wishes when the big moment happens xxxx


----------



## carly87

Right, I can't stay awake any longer so am off to bed. Give me a ring if you need me. Phone will be under my pillow!


----------



## Toby Tyler

I'll be on for a while, it's only 5 pm. here. If nothing else for moral support. How you holding up Sam? You might be in for a long night, but you won't be alone.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> I'll be on for a while, it's only 5 pm. here. If nothing else for moral support. How you holding up Sam? You might be in for a long night, but you won't be alone.


Thanks TT! We're doing good, OH just brought in some snacks for us and we're just sat with her  She paced around for a bit 15 minutes ago, meowed a few times, went to the litter tray, stared at it, walked back into the living room and lay on the fall, meowed and then got back on the cat tree. She's not been to the toilet since her unsuccessful attempt around 2pm.

Just want to pick her up and give her lots of cuddles and kisses, but I think she'd bite me  She just likes a very light bit of stroking at the moment, any more than that, she'll give me the warning stare lol


----------



## spotty cats

Hope all goes well, I'll be back soon when on my lunch break, you can pm if you need as I'll get the email and will check in


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Mrs K just had a wee, think she may have tried to poo first but nothing came out. Now she's just cleaning her genitals and lying down


----------



## cats galore

any news this morning Sam?


----------



## Ingrid25

Go to school and miss all of this!
Sounds like theres not much longer to go.
Come on Mrs K


----------



## catcoonz

I hope everything is ok today, sorry i lost internet connection last night but its back working now.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Nothing to update guys sorry  now Cas isn't very well either and I have to go to my exam!  Will let you know if anything changes, she's just the same as she was last night, even tried to poo again this morning but after a minute of trying she took a very tiny wee.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Got the vets at 3pm today with them both, should hopefully get some answers on Mrs K and help Cas with the puking


----------



## spotty cats

I wonder if she's blocked up, this would be unusual behaviour for my cats - of course you don't have that advantage of knowing her for long.

Hope Cas is feeling better soon.


----------



## carly87

Got a hospital appointment between 12:30 and 1:30, but otherwise I'm reachable on the phone. Good luck!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

spotty cats said:


> I wonder if she's blocked up, this would be unusual behaviour for my cats - of course you don't have that advantage of knowing her for long.
> 
> Hope Cas is feeling better soon.





carly87 said:


> Got a hospital appointment between 12:30 and 1:30, but otherwise I'm reachable on the phone. Good luck!


Thanks guys, that's really nice of you Carly thanks  Fingers crossed!


----------



## catcoonz

Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Alisonfoy

Hope everything goes well later on. Will be watching the thread and hoping for good news and healthy kittens


----------



## Kitty_pig

Hpe everything goes well at the vets x


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> now Cas isn't very well either and I have to go to my exam!


Oh dear, how on earth are you going to have your head straight enough to take an exam?. 

Sending more good vibes your way. All you need to do is pass the exam and get it over with. Knowing you, you will ace it anyway.


----------



## lymorelynn

Too late to say good luck with the exam but I hope it's gone okay :thumbup1:
Hope all goes well at the vet's this afternoon too - hope they can sort Cas out


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SG's currently at the vets but she'll be back later


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

You guys are probably not going to want to speak to me after I tell you this. I feel absolutely stupid, furious, embarrassed, everything! Also distraught over what happened with Cas.

So the vet got Cas out first, he was an angel, purred the entire time. He was an inflammation in his intestines and gingivitis, I'm so upset  I can't believe I didn't see it sooner, she said Mrs K could've brought it in as they're house cats but it's common for cats his age. He had 4 jabs and has special food, then has to go back tomorrow, possibly for an x-ray.

Then Mrs K comes out, explained what the other vet told me and she had a feel, told her the symptoms, squeezed milk out of her nipples, started talking to herself, didn't know what she said. So she scanned her and said... "it's a phantom pregnancy." I felt like bursting out into tears, it was totally empty in there. I feel stupid for thinking I felt kittens, I can't believe this has happened as it's so rare. I just want to cry. She's booked for a spay on Friday now. I know I'm a total idiot, for thinking she was, the symptoms were too persistent so it makes sense now why she was confusing us all so much! I'm so sorry, I feel like I have let you all down incredibly, and I understand if you no longer wanted to speak to me again. I have some of the birthing stuff here so if CC or one of the other rescue ladies wants it, just PM me.


----------



## cats galore

SamanthaGoosey said:


> You guys are probably not going to want to speak to me after I tell you this. I feel absolutely stupid, furious, embarrassed, everything! Also distraught over what happened with Cas.
> 
> So the vet got Cas out first, he was an angel, purred the entire time. He was an inflammation in his intestines and gingivitis, I'm so upset  I can't believe I didn't see it sooner, she said Mrs K could've brought it in as they're house cats but it's common for cats his age. He had 4 jabs and has special food, then has to go back tomorrow, possibly for an x-ray.
> 
> Then Mrs K comes out, explained what the other vet told me and she had a feel, told her the symptoms, squeezed milk out of her nipples, started talking to herself, didn't know what she said. So she scanned her and said... "it's a phantom pregnancy." I felt like bursting out into tears, it was totally empty in there. I feel stupid for thinking I felt kittens, I can't believe this has happened as it's so rare. I just want to cry. She's booked for a spay on Friday now. I know I'm a total idiot, for thinking she was, the symptoms were too persistent so it makes sense now why she was confusing us all so much! I'm so sorry, I feel like I have let you all down incredibly, and I understand if you no longer wanted to speak to me again. I have some of the birthing stuff here so if CC or one of the other rescue ladies wants it, just PM me.


oh Sam, please don't feel like that. how on earth was you supposed to know. she had all the signs. there is no way at all that we will stop talking to you. you saved Mrs K and that was so good of you. at least now she can be spayed and have a happy future with you. big hugs for you, please don't beat yourself up over it


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Sam, I know how upset you are but please don't worry. Nobody will judge you any differently! You weren't to know!

Think of the positives, now Mrs K can have a great life without the risk of dying during labor, or losing the kittens or losing both? You've got a friend for life and that's the best gift of all 
xxx


----------



## Alisonfoy

Oh SG, you must be wondering whether to laugh or cry. In practical terms and from what you've said about your other [pregnant] cats, it's probably good news, but I can only imagine how you feel, having psyched yourself for an imminent birth. But you gave a second chance to a puss that very much needed one. In this respect the fact it's turned out to be a phantom pregnancy is irrelevant.

As for Cas, I'm glad that you left with both a diagnosis and treatment plan. Perhaps the reason you didn't notice earlier is because cats are so good at disguising when they feel off-colour (especially as it usually results in them being carted off to the vets...)

Anyway, bless you for all your efforts! People like you, who make such an effort to make a difference restore my faith in humanity!!


----------



## lynnenagle

Try not tofeel like that. You weren't to know when she even has milk and the vet thought he could feel one. So glad to hear mrs k is ok though.


----------



## Jiskefet

Phantom pregnancies are rare, and she showed all the symptoms of pregnancy. So how were you to know? 

The main thing is she is going to be OK.


----------



## catcoonz

Im going to say something really stupid now but is your vet 100% sure there are no kittens.

The reason im asking is my queen showed signs of being in season and it took the vet 35 minutes to find the kitten tucked under her liver.

The other thing i will say is if you are thinking of fostering pregnant cats in the future you would be better to keep all the things you have.

If there are no kittens and its a phantom pregnancy, you are not silly so please dont feel this way, ive made many mistakes thinking my queens was pregnant, imagined movement, well i did see movement so i understand how you feel. you have saved this girl and given her a loving home and that in its self is something to be very proud of. xxxxx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Thank you guys for your support. Can't help but feel very stupid right now  hopefully she has a quick recovery from her spay on Friday, didn't realise they could do it so quick as I've been told different, but it's best to get it done ASAP the vet said. Once her pregnancy symptoms are over, I can stop worrying at least! No offense to Mrs K as she hasn't done anything wrong, but since she arrived a month ago tomorrow, we've had nothing but bad luck, I've had a lot of family trouble, so has the OH, Alfie died, now Cas is sick  It must be a coincidence, but maybe it's a blessing in disguise that there's no kittens to worry about and take homes away from other rescue cats that need them? Just need to stay positive, instead of feeling like a fool!

But we love this new vets we went to, cheaper than the other one as well, think we have a keeper! A reliable keeper too!


----------



## lymorelynn

You've nothing at all to be embarrassed about. I'm just pleased to hear that Mrs. Krispy is fine 
You weren't to know that Cas might have picked something up from her either - I'm sure that now the vet knows the problem he will soon be sorted.
Good luck with Mrs. K's spay :thumbup1: - she's a naughty girl for having everyone on like that :hand:


----------



## Jansheff

Sam please don't think anyone thinks badly of you. I can only imagine how empty and flat you must feel having prepared for kittens to look after and having it all taken away suddenly. I know we'd all prefer stray pregnant cats not to be on the streets and adding to the kitten crisis, but when you've so generous as to take one in and given so much time and effort into caring for her and watching and waiting expectantly for the birth, it must be such a great loss to you. Your own maternal instincts have probably gone into overdrive, I know mine would, and now it's all been lost. And after losing Alfie too. I'm so sorry. 

The whole point of phantom pregnancy is that the symptoms imitate those of a real pregnancy so you shouldn't feel stupid at all. If a vet can be fooled what chance do the rest of us have? 

I'm just glad you got your exam over this morning before the vet visit. Don't feel guilty about Cas, cats can get ill any time, it might not necessarily have originated from Mrs K. And, with animals, you can't spot a problem until there are fairly obvious signs, so don't blame yourself for missing it before. 

Perhaps when you've put this behind you, you might foster a pregnant girl and so your preparations and research haven't all been for nothing, then something positive would come out of the experience. It's something I'd love to do one day but with 3 male cats and an unwilling OH it won't be any time yet. And I don't think I could let go to rehome them either ....


----------



## Deb1

How on earth were you to know? If all the signs were there then it's what anyone would've thought! At least Mrs Krispy will feel back to normal after her op, and it is, of course, her job to run rings around you - that's what cats are for 

Hope Cas feels better soon


----------



## Firedog

I did think the other day when you showed us her belly that she wasn't pregnant but i know nought about cats.In some ways it is good news that this has happened.She certainly kept us on the edge of our seats,naughty Mrs Krispy.


----------



## Jesthar

Now, don't you go being such a daft goose(y!) - how were you to know when the vets couldn't tell? 

Look on the bright side, you have a hoob-load of new knowledge and experience, and who knows when it might come in handy? 

And finall, *hugs* - cos you need one!


----------



## Jiskefet

She looked pregnant before, and you did say you felt movement..

Could it be possible this is not a phantom pregnancy but the kits died and she started reabsorbing them? If the pregnancy is far enough ahead, her hormones would still make her start lactating, even if they did die? It could have been a singleton. And reabsorbing is more common than phantom pregnancy.

The only way to really be sure is an op, and I hope they do open up the uterus to check, just to make sure what was going on....


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Thank you all so much for your support, me and the OH agreed we'd love to foster after this, help some cats in need of homes. Will just focus on getting Cas back to full health first  what upset me more was that he was so good about it all, the vet said she's never had such a good patient, I just felt like cuddling him and crying "You've been sick this whole time, but you're still ridiculously happy! Why are you so lovely? I don't deserve you sweetie." I know that sounds weird, me and the OH feel very blessed right now that we have him. Mrs K is back to being very hyper like nothing has changed  she's a nice addition to the family, she has a very good heart, I just hope her personality is the same after the spay, then everything would be perfect


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Jiskefet said:


> She looked pregnant before, and you did say you felt movement..
> 
> Could it be possible this is not a phantom pregnancy but the kits died and she started reabsorbing them? If the pregnancy is far enough ahead, her hormones would still make her start lactating, even if they did die? It could have been a singleton. And reabsorbing is more common than phantom pregnancy.
> 
> The only way to really be sure is an op, and I hope they do open up the uterus to check, just to make sure what was going on....


That's a good point! Thanks Jiskefet, will ask them to check before they go ahead with the op and see what they say.


----------



## Jiskefet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> That's a good point! Thanks Jiskefet, will ask them to check before they go ahead with the op and see what they say.


If there was any chance of there being a live kitten, they might do an ultrasound, but as there has not been any movement for some time and she no longer looks pregnant, I think it would be a waste of money. But they'd better check the uterus first thing when they get it out, just in case there is a kitten there.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Jiskefet said:


> If there was any chance of there being a live kitten, they might do an ultrasound, but as there has not been any movement for some time and she no longer looks pregnant, I think it would be a waste of money. But they'd better check the uterus first thing when they get it out, just in case there is a kitten there.


Yeah, she did a scan today and couldn't find anything, wasn't too expensive though, £50 on top of the usual £28 for a once over, but it was worth it to be sure. If a kitten was in there though, wouldn't the spay then be turned into a C-section with a spay if they found one so late into a pregnancy as she should be?

I know before I've took a cat in for a spay and she was 3 weeks pregnant and they just took the unformed kittens out with the spay and there was no problem.


----------



## carly87

My thinking exactly, JKF. Sam, you said you could still feel movement a few days ago. There's no mistaking kitten movement, so I really am wondering if the kitten was playing silly beggars and hiding during the scan. I know vets have been wrong when palpating pregnant cats re number etc, but if you felt movement, that's pretty conclusive. Think back. Whens the last time you felt it? Did they check way down in the birth canal too? I remain concerned.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> Im going to say something really stupid now but is your vet 100% sure there are no kittens.
> 
> The reason im asking is my queen showed signs of being in season and it took the vet 35 minutes to find the kitten tucked under her liver.
> 
> The other thing i will say is if you are thinking of fostering pregnant cats in the future you would be better to keep all the things you have.
> 
> If there are no kittens and its a phantom pregnancy, you are not silly so please dont feel this way, ive made many mistakes thinking my queens was pregnant, imagined movement, well i did see movement so i understand how you feel. you have saved this girl and given her a loving home and that in its self is something to be very proud of. xxxxx


Sorry CC, I only just saw this! She did the scan, but like you said, the kitten was tucked under her liver, would that be viewable on the ultrasound? We'll give her some time, ask the vet to check again, best to be safe isn't it!


----------



## sarahecp

Sam, don't feel silly about this, how were you to know and don't be silly either, of course we'll still talk to you  xx

I hope all goes well for Mrs K's op 

Sorry to hear about Cas  hope he's feeling better and on the mend really soon xx


----------



## Jiskefet

It all depends what type of scan they did. If it was ultrasound, they would probably notice a live kitten by its heartbeat, but a dead one could well be concealed behind one of the organs. And if it is masked by the pelvis, if it is already far down, you might even miss the heartbeat if it is just a singleton...


----------



## Treaclesmum

I was thinking the same thing Sam, maybe she lost the kittens during pregnancy - or they could even still be in there!! I know it sounds silly, but are you sure she hasn't delivered any dead kittens at home somewhere? :sosp: 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

carly87 said:


> My thinking exactly, JKF. Sam, you said you could still feel movement a few days ago. There's no mistaking kitten movement, so I really am wondering if the kitten was playing silly beggars and hiding during the scan. I know vets have been wrong when palpating pregnant cats re number etc, but if you felt movement, that's pretty conclusive. Think back. Whens the last time you felt it? Did they check way down in the birth canal too? I remain concerned.


Yeah, she checked all over because even she said, sometimes they can get blocked by organs and then we'd miss it. But she was really certain, especially when she said immediately "Alright then, let's get her booked in for a spay!" Felt movement last week, but nothing since.

I'm going to make sure they check again before she goes in for the spay though, don't want to risk it. But it does add up, the fact that she's lactated for 2 weeks and nested for 2 weeks, poor thing might think she's constantly about the give birth


----------



## catcoonz

I can only tell you by my own experience with my queen recently.
My vet is very good with scans, the first 20 minutes he told me there wasnt any kittens then suddenly he said hang on i think ive found one, he said its very hard to make kittens out later in the pregnancy as they blend in with the other organs, by 35 minutes he did find the kitten under her liver.

What i am trying to say is if this was my girl, i would wait a week to be sure, its not going to do any harm waiting an extra week to be safe, ok it will drive you crazy but its the safe option in my mind. xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> I can only tell you by my own experience with my queen recently.
> My vet is very good with scans, the first 20 minutes he told me there wasnt any kittens then suddenly he said hang on i think ive found one, he said its very hard to make kittens out later in the pregnancy as they blend in with the other organs, by 35 minutes he did find the kitten under her liver.
> 
> What i am trying to say is if this was my girl, i would wait a week to be sure, its not going to do any harm waiting an extra week to be safe, ok it will drive you crazy but its the safe option in my mind. xx


It's definitely better to be safe than sorry, I think I can handle another week  shall I feed her normally now like a normal adult cat or shall I wait and continue free feeding her kitten food until the spay? Just in case!


----------



## catcoonz

I would continue the way you was for another week.
Also look out for any yellow discharge from her, this would indicate a dead kitten. xxx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> I would continue the way you was for another week.
> Also look out for any yellow discharge from her, this would indicate a dead kitten. xxx


Okay, thank you  thanks for making me feel a whole lot better guys! I was so worried about telling you all on the way home  Looks like I had nothing to be worried about, you've all been wonderfully understanding, thank you!


----------



## MollyMilo

Why on earth would we stop talking to you  but Goodness me mrs K is certainly keeping us on our toes! 

That's now a possible two phantom pregnancies in two weeks!! Not so rare I'm thinking


----------



## catcoonz

Well if she isnt pregnant, she had me fooled. xxx


----------



## tigerboo

Aw sam i dont know what to say.


----------



## carly87

See, were she mine, I'd spay anyway but be prepared for a C section. If there is a kitten in there, then it's either dead or ready to be born, and either way, it'll be fine to come out. The thing that concerns me is the lack of movement. If there's a dead kitten in there, waiting a week could allow the infection of a decomposing kitten to really take hold and that's not good. If it's not dead, then you're far enough along that you can save it.

Now, that being said, I have a girl here who had a phantom pregnancy, went through the whole birthing process and all sorts. I didn't feel movement, but sometimes you don't and I thought she was carrying them high and hidden.I actually phoned the stud owner to make 100%certain that she hadn't been mated which she hadn't. Tia went through pretend contractions and the lot, so this is a possibility. I just don't think it's likely though.


----------



## Lisa88

Oh Sam! My heart goes out to you. You have been so patient. Whatever happens with Mrs.K at least she has found a wonderful forever home. Also I think it would be a blessing to the any unwanted cats that find their way to you both as fosterers. 
Now she really is Oscar worthy! All those signs of pregnancy, so convincing- she had us all fooled.
Please still keep us posted. Hope you can concentrate on regaining some of your sanity now xxx


----------



## JordanRose

Oh, SG- what a roller coaster you've been on these past few weeks! Mrs K, what are you like?

I wish you both lots of luck with whatever may be the outcome; whether it's a phantom or a concealed kit the main thing is that Mrs K has a loving family who will dote on her, no matter how much she messes around.

If anything comes to a head, would you like my number? As you're so close by, I can run round to yours and give you some moral support if you're feeling worried, upset or just need someone from the outside looking in to offer an opinion.

All I know is I just want to give you and Cas a big hug, (and Mrs K a talking to  ) x


----------



## JordanRose

carly87 said:


> See, were she mine, I'd spay anyway but be prepared for a C section. If there is a kitten in there, then it's either dead or ready to be born, and either way, it'll be fine to come out. The thing that concerns me is the lack of movement. If there's a dead kitten in there, waiting a week could allow the infection of a decomposing kitten to really take hold and that's not good. If it's not dead, then you're far enough along that you can save it.
> 
> Now, that being said, I have a girl here who had a phantom pregnancy, went through the whole birthing process and all sorts. I didn't feel movement, but sometimes you don't and I thought she was carrying them high and hidden.I actually phoned the stud owner to make 100%certain that she hadn't been mated which she hadn't. Tia went through pretend contractions and the lot, so this is a possibility. I just don't think it's likely though.


Carly, this is exactly my thinking, too! But as always, you word it so much better than me.

I'd also go along for the spay- if there is a live kitten they should be viable by now (but may need some assistance to survive) and if there's a dead one, it needs to be removed anyway.

Big Hugs!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

carly87 said:


> See, were she mine, I'd spay anyway but be prepared for a C section. If there is a kitten in there, then it's either dead or ready to be born, and either way, it'll be fine to come out. The thing that concerns me is the lack of movement. If there's a dead kitten in there, waiting a week could allow the infection of a decomposing kitten to really take hold and that's not good. If it's not dead, then you're far enough along that you can save it.
> 
> Now, that being said, I have a girl here who had a phantom pregnancy, went through the whole birthing process and all sorts. I didn't feel movement, but sometimes you don't and I thought she was carrying them high and hidden.I actually phoned the stud owner to make 100%certain that she hadn't been mated which she hadn't. Tia went through pretend contractions and the lot, so this is a possibility. I just don't think it's likely though.


That's a good point Carly, can they turn the spay into a C-section if they realise half-way through that there's a kitten in there?



JordanRose said:


> Oh, SG- what a roller coaster you've been on these past few weeks! Mrs K, what are you like?
> 
> I wish you both lots of luck with whatever may be the outcome; whether it's a phantom or a concealed kit the main thing is that Mrs K has a loving family who will dote on her, no matter how much she messes around.
> 
> If anything comes to a head, would you like my number? As you're so close by, I can run round to yours and give you some moral support if you're feeling worried, upset or just need someone from the outside looking in to offer an opinion.
> 
> All I know is I just want to give you and Cas a big hug, (and Mrs K a talking to  ) x


Thanks JR, yeah it'd be really nice of you, I'll PM you my number now! Hopefully Cas will get the all clear for the inflammation in his large intestine tomorrow and the gingivitis clears up soon


----------



## MollyMilo

After reading some of these posts, I'm thinking there must be a kitten in there! 

Think about all the ultrasounds which miss a human twin pregnancy as its hiding.

Whatever the outcome, .mrs k thinks she is pregnant, it must be confusing for her


----------



## Treaclesmum

I would thoroughly check the house too, to make sure she has not delivered any dead kittens in the last few days xxx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

MollyMilo said:


> After reading some of these posts, I'm thinking there must be a kitten in there!
> 
> Think about all the ultrasounds which miss a human twin pregnancy as its hiding.
> 
> Whatever the outcome, .mrs k thinks she is pregnant, it must be confusing for her


I know, she's lying in the bedroom, feel bad because she must be thinking "ah I'm going to be a mummy soon" and what if she isn't, I know she doesn't think like us but I feel bad for her right now. If this is a phantom, then how long must she have thought she was pregnant!? Could've been going on for months, must be traumatic


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Treaclesmum said:


> I would thoroughly check the house too, to make sure she has not delivered any dead kittens in the last few days xxx


Yeah, this morning she woke up and was acting normal again so we decided to check everywhere as we were a bit suspicious, but found nothing. Kind of glad we did, I think I would've been horrified to walk into my bathroom and find a dead kitten behind the toilet or something


----------



## Toby Tyler

Sam, sorry but my internet connection is going bad again and am just seeing this. So sorry but it looks like it may not be conclusive either. 

You took Mrs. Krispy in to your life and are doing a wonderful job. She is so lucky to have found you. This is all brand new to you, you are doing the best you can and we all know that. 

There is no way people are going to be upset with you for heaven's sake. 

How was your exam BTW?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Sam, sorry but my internet connection is going bad again and am just seeing this. So sorry but it looks like it may not be conclusive either.
> 
> You took Mrs. Krispy in to your life and are doing a wonderful job. She is so lucky to have found you. This is all brand new to you, you are doing the best you can and we all know that.
> 
> There is no way people are going to be upset with you for heaven's sake.
> 
> How was your exam BTW?


Thanks TT! It was okay  luckily only worth 5% of 30 credits and I need 120 credits to progress to year 3, so far so good!


----------



## JordanRose

Phantoms are horrible, there's no getting away from it, but it could also be a blessing in disguise- is she really old and mature enough to be a Mummy? What if she rejects it/them? What if something happened during the labour?

I've not had experience with cats but cared for a rabbit at the SAA who was going through a phantom- poor thing had plucked herself silly to make a nest, she had milk and was very distressed, irritable and territorial. Hardly anyone could go near her, I was one of the few she trusted to sit with her.

After about a week of this, it became apparent that there were no kits. She was spayed and honestly- the happiness and relief was immediately there. Once she'd healed up, she was a lovely bun with no apparent ill effects or psychological issues. In fact, she bonded with a wonderful male bun and comes in to board with us a lot. She's the picture of health


----------



## Treaclesmum

JordanRose said:


> Phantoms are horrible, there's no getting away from it, but it could also be a blessing in disguise- is she really old and mature enough to be a Mummy? What if she rejects it/them? What if something happened during the labour?
> 
> I've not had experience with cats but cared for a rabbit at the SAA who was going through a phantom- poor thing had plucked herself silly to make a nest, she had milk and was very distressed, irritable and territorial. Hardly anyone could go near her, I was one of the few she trusted to sit with her.
> 
> After about a week of this, it became apparent that there were no kits. She was spayed and honestly- the happiness and relief was immediately there. Once she'd healed up, she was a lovely bun with no apparent ill effects or psychological issues. In fact, she bonded with a wonderful male bun and comes in to board with us a lot. She's the picture of health


When I had rabbits, I remember at least one phantom pregnancy - I think it's a lot more common in rabbits than cats though.


----------



## Cazzer

What a turbulent time you are having with mrs K. What a madam she is. Hope it all gets resolved soon x


----------



## JordanRose

Treaclesmum said:


> When I had rabbits, I remember at least one phantom pregnancy - I think it's a lot more common in rabbits than cats though.


Yes, it's very common in unspayed rabbits and one of the reasons why it's SO important to neuter (also the 80% chance of them developing uterine cancer  )

Just thought I'd offer my experience and show that it's not necessarily traumatic, once the phantom has passed. Yes, it'll be confusing- of course!- but once spayed that should be the last of this confusion.

I hope all is well with Mrs K


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

JordanRose said:


> Phantoms are horrible, there's no getting away from it, but it could also be a blessing in disguise- is she really old and mature enough to be a Mummy? What if she rejects it/them? What if something happened during the labour?
> 
> I've not had experience with cats but cared for a rabbit at the SAA who was going through a phantom- poor thing had plucked herself silly to make a nest, she had milk and was very distressed, irritable and territorial. Hardly anyone could go near her, I was one of the few she trusted to sit with her.
> 
> After about a week of this, it became apparent that there were no kits. She was spayed and honestly- the happiness and relief was immediately there. Once she'd healed up, she was a lovely bun with no apparent ill effects or psychological issues. In fact, she bonded with a wonderful male bun and comes in to board with us a lot. She's the picture of health


That's true, no need to worry about those possibilities now, which is a relief!



JordanRose said:


> Yes, it's very common in unspayed rabbits and one of the reasons why it's SO important to neuter (also the 80% chance of them developing uterine cancer  )
> 
> Just thought I'd offer my experience and show that it's not necessarily traumatic, once the phantom has passed. Yes, it'll be confusing- of course!- but once spayed that should be the last of this confusion.
> 
> I hope all is well with Mrs K


I was wondering about this, do you think those with phantoms can be convinced to take on rejected kittens from another unrelated litter? I don't think this is a possibility, but has anyone ever heard of this? Could save some little lives then! But if not, it's understandable why considering the different blood types, risk of a second rejection or even death.


----------



## JordanRose

SamanthaGoosey said:


> That's true, no need to worry about those possibilities now, which is a relief!
> 
> I was wondering about this, do you think those with phantoms can be convinced to take on rejected kittens from another unrelated litter? I don't think this is a possibility, but has anyone ever heard of this? Could save some little lives then! But if not, it's understandable why considering the different blood types, risk of a second rejection or even death.


Hmm, not sure.

I guess, in theory, she has the hormones to do so- she's producing milk and the like but then again, I don't know if it's as simple as 'here's some kittens, you care for them', as she'll know they're not hers 

We've had a couple of instances at the shelter where a single kitten has been brought in- very young and unable to survive on their own- and after hand-rearing for a few days to ensure they're strong enough, they've been put in with another litter of a similar age and thrived. Mummy had taken them on as her own.

However, in both cases there were biological kittens there, too. Not sure if the same would happen if no kittens were Mrs K's...


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

JordanRose said:


> Hmm, not sure.
> 
> I guess, in theory, she has the hormones to do so- she's producing milk and the like but then again, I don't know if it's as simple as 'here's some kittens, you care for them', as she'll know they're not hers
> 
> We've had a couple of instances at the shelter where a single kitten has been brought in- very young and unable to survive on their own- and after hand-rearing for a few days to ensure they're strong enough, they've been put in with another litter of a similar age and thrived. Mummy had taken them on as her own.
> 
> However, in both cases there were biological kittens there, too. Not sure if the same would happen if no kittens were Mrs K's...


Yeah I thought so, makes sense! Ah well, I'm sure she'll be more than happy to mother the toddlers, she's already a bossy boots with them


----------



## dougal22

MollyMilo said:


> Why on earth would we stop talking to you  but Goodness me mrs K is certainly keeping us on our toes!
> 
> *That's now a possible two phantom pregnancies in two weeks*!! Not so rare I'm thinking


Could only happen on PF


----------



## cats galore

MollyMilo said:


> Why on earth would we stop talking to you  but Goodness me mrs K is certainly keeping us on our toes!
> 
> That's now a possible two phantom pregnancies in two weeks!! Not so rare I'm thinking


which was the other phantom pregnancy? i think i missed that one


----------



## Toby Tyler

Yeah, what ever happened to the other one? Last post was she would be posting photos right after the spay which was supposed to be scheduled on the 10th of April.  That was a 7 days ago.


----------



## Jiskefet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> That's true, no need to worry about those possibilities now, which is a relief!
> 
> I was wondering about this, do you think those with phantoms can be convinced to take on rejected kittens from another unrelated litter? I don't think this is a possibility, but has anyone ever heard of this? Could save some little lives then! But if not, it's understandable why considering the different blood types, risk of a second rejection or even death.


If you rub Mrs K with a washcloth and then rub the kittens with it, she will take them on. Peter, my friend who runs the emergency shelter has fostered many motherless kittens with cats who lost their litters or only had 1 or 2 kittens.
One of his rescue cats raised 2 litters at once, her own and a motherless brood.

Veerle, the mother of Gaudi and connor, was given a litter of 1 day old kittens when the boys were 11 weeks, the mother cat had died after giving birth. She raised the second litter as well, and when she came out of the crate in which she nursed 'her' new brood, Connor and Gaudi would race to her to feed.

I think a cat will accept kittens even more easily after a phantom pregnancy or stillbirth than after raising a litter.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Jiskefet said:


> If you rub Mrs K with a washcloth and then rub the kittens with it, she will take them on. Peter, my friend who runs the emergency shelter has fostered many motherless kittens with cats who lost their litters or only had 1 or 2 kittens.
> Veerle, the mother of Gaudi and connor, was given a litter of 1 day old kittens when the boys were 11 weeks, the mother cat had died after giving birth. She raised the second litter as well, and when she came out of the crate in which she nursed 'her' new brood, Connor and Gaudi would race to her to feed.
> 
> I think a cat will accept kittens even more easily after a phantom pregnancy or stillbirth than after raising a litter.


That's really sweet, well it's worth a shot if there are any kittens needing a mother nearby. But I don't know of any  it would be lovely if kittens without a mother and a mother without kittens manage to find each other. We'll just see what happens, but it's most likely she'll be spayed without any kittens and she'll go back to being a regular cat. But who knows, some weird stuff has happened with Mrs K!


----------



## carly87

If you let them know that there's the possibility of a kitten, then yes, they can turn it into a C section. The uterus is coming out anyway, so really, it doesn't matter whether they cut into it or not. They do need to be aware though as if she's pregnant the blood supply to the uterus will be so much greater which will have implications for the op.

Have you checked the house very, very thoroughly? I'm not convinced either that there's not something in there or that she hasn't, as someone else said, birthed dead kittens somewhere in the house. Is she showing a particular interes or avoidance of a specific area?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

carly87 said:


> If you let them know that there's the possibility of a kitten, then yes, they can turn it into a C section. The uterus is coming out anyway, so really, it doesn't matter whether they cut into it or not. They do need to be aware though as if she's pregnant the blood supply to the uterus will be so much greater which will have implications for the op.
> 
> Have you checked the house very, very thoroughly? I'm not convinced either that there's not something in there or that she hasn't, as someone else said, birthed dead kittens somewhere in the house. Is she showing a particular interes or avoidance of a specific area?


Thanks Carly, that's a great help. Will talk to them about it before she goes in for the op. Yeah, we only live in an average sized 1 bedroom flat, so not many places for her to hide it. She's relaxed in every room, showing no particular avoidance at all


----------



## Jiskefet

If she is still acting like she is expecting to give birth, there is little chance of her having had kittens, alive or dead.... 
Besides, one of the breeders (Spid? Catcoonz?) pointed out a singleton sometimes doesn't produce enough of an incentive to seriously start labour...


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Jiskefet said:


> If she is still acting like she is expecting to give birth, there is little chance of her having had kittens, alive or dead....
> Besides, one of the breeders (Spid? Catcoonz?) pointed out a singleton sometimes doesn't produce enough of an incentive to seriously start labour...


Yeah, she'd act like nothing has happened whereas she's still showing nesting behaviour, all the preparation for the birth. Hopefully, I'll get a full explanation when the vet goes through with the spay, might find an empty sack where she has absorbed the kitten, maybe find a dead kitten, maybe a small alive one or even nothing!

Trying to keep an open mind and prepare for every possibility


----------



## Jiskefet

I think the vet should prepare for a C-section and spay at the same time, just in case.....


----------



## spid

An intriguing case - not your fault at all my dear - what a minx Mrs K is.


----------



## MollyMilo

Toby Tyler said:


> Yeah, what ever happened to the other one? Last post was she would be posting photos right after the spay which was supposed to be scheduled on the 10th of April.  That was a 7 days ago.


Not sure but we better shut up about it now, don't want this thread closed


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

If this does turn out to be a full blown phantom, I think I'll change the thread title so then if anyone comes looking for information, they have this crazy story to read and see what the reality of it is really like. What do you guys think?


----------



## dougal22

SamanthaGoosey said:


> If this does turn out to be a full blown phantom, I think I'll change the thread title so then if anyone comes looking for information, they have this crazy story to read and see what the reality of it is really like. What do you guys think?


IMHO, it should not be changed. You don't know for definite it's a phantom and even if it is, it pains me to think that other members/newbies will get ideas from using phantom pregnancies as an excuse not to get their cat spayed (as may have been the case recently) 

Just leave Mrs K as she is. With her own named thread.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

dougal22 said:


> IMHO, it should not be changed. You don't know for definite it's a phantom and even if it is, it pains me to think that other members/newbies will get ideas from using phantom pregnancies as an excuse not to get their cat spayed (as may have been the case recently)
> 
> Just leave Mrs K as she is. With her own named thread.


True, I'd rather not give people ideas on how to lie their way out of getting their 'accidentally' pregnant cat spayed by claiming it was a phantom. But at the same time, what if someone went through the same thing and didn't know it? Which is why I asked you guys, in two minds as there could be positives and negatives about it.


----------



## catcoonz

Im sure if somebody else experiences a phantom pregnancy they will start a thread, they are very rare, plus i like the thread Mrs Krispy as it is, it tells her story and other cats may not have the same symptoms.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> Im sure if somebody else experiences a phantom pregnancy they will start a thread, they are very rare, plus i like the thread Mrs Krispy as it is, it tells her story and other cats may not have the same symptoms.


That's a good point, I'll just leave it as it is then! Her story isn't quite over just yet, but eventually there'll be a happy ending!


----------



## Jiskefet

I do not think the information will be relevant when a cat appears to be pregnant, as they will not be able to recognize it as a phantom pregnancy, even with all the info, untill they are SURE the cat is well over 7 weeks and there is no movement, or if the vet does an ultrasound or a spay and informs them of it being a phantom pregnancy. I doubt if even a vet can be absolutely sure of it being a phantom pregnancy or reabsorbtion without an ultrasound.


----------



## Toby Tyler

dougal22 said:


> IMHO, it should not be changed. You don't know for definite it's a phantom and even if it is, it pains me to think that other members/newbies will get ideas from using phantom pregnancies as an excuse not to get their cat spayed (as may have been the case recently)
> 
> Just leave Mrs K as she is. With her own named thread.


Unfortunately you are right, it could give ideas which is very discouraging. 

It would be nice to have educational information on something that doesn't happen very often without irresponsible moggy breeders & 'accidental on purpose' pregnancy proponents using it as yet another excuse for keeping a pregnancy going. But as we have seen any and all excuses and falsehoods seem to be the norm these days 

This is a part of the story of Mrs. Krispy's pregnancy so why change it?


----------



## rose

rose said:


> Just wind perhaps?


I was right then! Good luck with her spay on Friday.


----------



## Ingrid25

And I miss all of this!
I am so sorry Sam!
Mrs K, after all of that it was a phantom- naughty kitty
Good luck for her spay and hopefully they will find any kits that are there if they are x


----------



## Hb-mini

Oh the plot thickens.... Poor you and Mrs K. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## spotty cats

Nothing really to add that hasn't been said already 

Hope all goes well on Friday


----------



## kimberleyski

Wow, I just read the whole of this thread. It has been so interesting. 

I hope everything goes ok with Mrs K, and you get some answers from the vet x


----------



## Joy84

Wow, that's quite a story!
Good luck with Cas today 
And Mrs K tomorrow ...whatever happens... I'm really intrigued now how will this end


----------



## MoggyBaby

Ok, now I am confused................. 


Is Mrs K's spaying definitely going ahead tomorrow OR have you decided to wait the extra 7 days just to be absolutely sure???? 

There's been a lot of posts since last night and I may have missed one which clarified this. If so, sowwwyyyy!!  

Big snuggles to Mrs K for all she has put you through and great BIG hugs to you for caring enough to go through it all with her.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

MoggyBaby said:


> Ok, now I am confused.................
> 
> Is Mrs K's spaying definitely going ahead tomorrow OR have you decided to wait the extra 7 days just to be absolutely sure????
> 
> There's been a lot of posts since last night and I may have missed one which clarified this. If so, sowwwyyyy!!
> 
> Big snuggles to Mrs K for all she has put you through and great BIG hugs to you for caring enough to go through it all with her.


Spoke to a different vet about it and he said he'll check her over again before doing anything, so I'll take her in tomorrow, warn him about double checking and see where they want to go with it. Only reason why I'm going back tomorrow is like, as a few members have said, if the kitten is dead then a week could be life threatening. So now, I'm getting a third opinion before the spay/c-section and then told them I'm prepared financially if they wanna start with a c-section and if nothing, just spay

In at 9, so will tell you what he says, so he's like the tie break vote essentially!



Joy84 said:


> Wow, that's quite a story!
> Good luck with Cas today
> And Mrs K tomorrow ...whatever happens... I'm really intrigued now how will this end


Thank you, Cas is a lot better today and the blockage has been cleared


----------



## Joy84

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Thank you, Cas is a lot better today and the blockage has been cleared


Great news!
Well done Cas


----------



## Ingrid25

How'd it go? (thats if you've been I don't know what day it is in England)


----------



## lynnenagle

Ingrid25 said:


> How'd it go? (thats if you've been I don't know what day it is in England)


It's later today. 
Hope things go well for mrs k


----------



## sarahecp

Hope all goes well today for Mrs K xx


----------



## vivien

I hope everything goes well for Mrs K

Viv xx


----------



## chloe1975

Good luck for today x


----------



## catcoonz

Good Luck Mrs K. xx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Just got back after leaving her at the vets  the other vet agreed that it was a phantom but will check just in case. Need to ring at 2 for an update then I can bring her home


----------



## tigerboo

I hope it all goes well sam


----------



## Alisonfoy

Fingers crossed for 2pm then. Hope it goes well - I guess there's still that element of doubt as to what has actually happened until she's finally been done.

Glad to hear that Cas is a bit better too x


----------



## Hb-mini

Hope it all goes well.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

She's fine  wide awake and I get to go pick her up at 3  she didn't mention anything about possible kittens inside her, but obviously she has no live ones otherwise she would've mentioned it right? Would've been a shock, turning up and finding out then! But yeah, looking forward to 3pm!


----------



## tigerboo

Aw thats great news.


----------



## lynnenagle

That's great news  You must feel so relieved


----------



## Joy84

Great news 
It must be such a relief for you to know she's fine and with Cas getting better!
Hope for quiet, happy times ahead of all of you :thumbup1:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Thank you guys, things really feel like they're looking up!

Vet said it was a full blown phantom, no empty sacks of absorbed babies, no dead babies or partly formed ones. She's now very very angry and agitated, walking around trying to get the cone off her head, I imagine it feels like being abducted by aliens! 

Anyway, no babies for Mrs K, so that's where her pregnancy story ends  however, I'm sure I'll have even more hilarious stories to tell you about in future in other sections  she's a real character 

It's a shame her story didn't end with her becoming a mum, but looking on the bright side, there's no kittens to take homes away from other rescues and she now has a permanent home terrorising us


----------



## JordanRose

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Thank you guys, things really feel like they're looking up!
> 
> Vet said it was a full blown phantom, no empty sacks of absorbed babies, no dead babies or partly formed ones. She's now very very angry and agitated, walking around trying to get the cone off her head, I imagine it feels like being abducted by aliens!
> 
> Anyway, no babies for Mrs K, so that's where her pregnancy story ends  however, I'm sure I'll have even more hilarious stories to tell you about in future in other sections  she's a real character
> 
> It's a shame her story didn't end with her becoming a mum, but looking on the bright side, there's no kittens to take homes away from other rescues and she now has a permanent home terrorising us


Oh wow! Mrs Krispy- you are quite the character aren't you? And what a fantastic actress- you should be nominated for an Oscar!! 

So glad to hear it's all ended so well  Looking forward to meeting the drama queen herself at some point!


----------



## sharonbee

Awww bless her, she must wonder what is going on especially now she is walking round with a cone on her head.

Will look forward to other stories about her, she sounds like she is a little comic.


----------



## Cazzer

Aw the poor sweetie hope she feels better soon


----------



## lymorelynn

So glad to hear that this has turned out for the best. Poor Mrs. Krispy though going through all of that  
I'm sure she'll get over the indignity of the cone before too long and I look forward to hearing about her adventures


----------



## we love bsh's

I wouldn't bother with the cone unless she she wont leave the wound alone,cause it will stress her out and shes more likely to hurt her wound from thrashing around,iv never used one and had plenty of cats spayed with no probs.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

we love bsh's said:


> I wouldn't bother with the cone unless she she wont leave the wound alone,cause it will stress her out and shes more likely to hurt her wound from thrashing around,iv never used one and had plenty of cats spayed with no probs.


Funnily enough  just as you posted this we took it off her and she's relaxing quite nicely, still very angry  but otherwise relaxed


----------



## cats galore

we love bsh's said:


> I wouldn't bother with the cone unless she she wont leave the wound alone,cause it will stress her out and shes more likely to hurt her wound from thrashing around,iv never used one and had plenty of cats spayed with no probs.


i've never used one either when mine have been spayed. the only time i used one was when smokey had her tail amputated. it was needed then but not after a spay.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Thanks guys  will leave it off

The vet recommended putting a little bit of food in her bowl at 6 and she hasn't touched it yet, with Cas & Nora, they were ravenous by this point  but maybe it's because she's older?


----------



## Toby Tyler

Glad to hear Mrs. K pulled through her spay with flying colors. Somehow doubt this will be the last of her escapades. 

Congratulations Mrs. Krispy

When Rufus had his recent 'female' surgery, he was sent home with a soft cone.  It was blue and actually quite adorable  After the anesthesia wore completely off, it was removed and never needed again.

That night when I tried to put it on for bedtime, he bolted with it halfway on. So thought it would do more harm than good. Vet said as long as they aren't licking the stitches themselves excessively, the cone was not needed.


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Thanks guys  will leave it off
> 
> The vet recommended putting a little bit of food in her bowl at 6 and she hasn't touched it yet, with Cas & Nora, they were ravenous by this point  but maybe it's because she's older?


Has she eaten at all since last night before surgery?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Has she eaten at all since last night before surgery?


Nope, nothing after 10pm. The vet said this could happen as she might be feeling a bit ill. Just not sure how long to wait before getting worried


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Nope, nothing after 10pm. The vet said this could happen as she might be feeling a bit ill. Just not sure how long to wait before getting worried


Okay, it's around 6:35 pm there right? She needs to eat something, maybe a bit of tinned fish or really anything. Give her just a bit and see how she does.

Did the vets tell you if they gave her anything post op? They sometimes do.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Okay, it's around 6:35 pm there right? She needs to eat something, maybe a bit of tinned fish or really anything. Give her just a bit and see how she does.
> 
> Did the vets tell you if they gave her anything post op? They sometimes do.


It's 7:38 now  will try her with some more food and see how she does. She's slept the whole time since I took the cone off. Nope, she didn't give me anything, just said to take it slow with the eating, especially if she vomits and keep a close eye on her


----------



## Toby Tyler

She needs to eat now. Don't let it reach 24 hours. Anything she will eat, you may have to prepare to syringe feed, in which case I will be on to help if you need.  If she is not eating one her own within the hour you will need to get something in her.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> She needs to eat now. Don't let it reach 24 hours. Anything she will eat, you may have to prepare to syringe feed, in which case I will be on to help if you need.  If she is not eating one her own within the hour you will need to get something in her.


Thank you TT  will see what I can do, got a syringe at the ready just in case


----------



## Lulus mum

I just wanted to say that its in situations like this that P.F members really rally round and give advice and support to whoever is in need.

I joined here in desperation after losing our dog Lulu,15, so suddenly and unexpectedly and you were all there for me.

Hope that we will help many more people in the same position -wish I had known about P F before Jan 2011 I know it would have helped me in so many ways

Maureen


----------



## Toby Tyler

Hey Sam, any updates on the food? It's approaching 23 hours, do not let her go without eating any longer. This is important even if the vet didn't mention. 

Do you know how to syringe feed? Put a small amount in the side of her mouth near the gums and inner lip, don't put it in her throat.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Hey Sam, any updates on the food? It's approaching 23 hours, do not let her go without eating any longer. This is important even if the vet didn't mention.
> 
> Do you know how to syringe feed? Put a small amount in the side of her mouth near the gums and inner lip, don't put it in her throat.


Got her to eat a third of a pouch and then some water, now she's gone back to sleep  going to try her with half a pouch if she keeps the third down. Thanks TT


----------



## Ingrid25

Its great to hear she is doing so well
Good job Mrs K and make sure you eat- don't make us worried again


----------



## spotty cats

Glad her op went well, hope she recovers quickly. 

Good she's eaten, they may have fed her at the vets. My kittens are fed if I pick them up hours later rather than waiting around and taking them immediately.


----------

